# Killington skiing into June.!



## ALLSKIING (Feb 19, 2015)

Superstar head wall!  Looking at the trail on the chair on the way up is not possible due to the wall of snow! Simply awesome.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 19, 2015)

Cool!  That's looking like the old ASC glacier from the days where Killington routinely skied into June.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 19, 2015)

All the old-time K-Zone people are saying this is one of the highest glaciers ever.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2015)

How about some pics looking up the lift?  Those are the ones that impress me the most.  When people are skiing practically at the same height as the chairs.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 19, 2015)

The spine is the biggest that I have seen in years.  The top is always big.


----------



## gozips (Feb 19, 2015)

Mid-Superstar, just below Launchpad


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 19, 2015)

That is insane.. Skiing above lift line


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2015)

They fire any guns up bottom skiers right?  That's an area that tends to go fast towards the end bringing out the "S" snow pattern.  I thought I had heard that they fixed some of the snowmaking pipe on that side of the trail so they could blow that area deep too.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 19, 2015)

This pic shows the spine higher then the chair.


----------



## canobie#1 (Feb 19, 2015)

You can't see the other side of the trail when you ski on Super Star.  By far the most snow I have ever seen on it and they're still going.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 19, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> They fire any guns up bottom skiers right?  That's an area that tends to go fast towards the end bringing out the "S" snow pattern.  I thought I had heard that they fixed some of the snowmaking pipe on that side of the trail so they could blow that area deep too.


As of last week they hadn't used it. Pretty sure that pipe & 3/4 hydrants were put in only 2 years ago. With the new low e-gun towers on lower Supe the main snowmaking spine is further skiers left. Same thing on middle Supe, the low e-guns just don't throw the snow as far out. I'm surprised they haven't used those hydrants skiers right on lower Supe. There is an amazing amount of snow on the trail though. The headwall is a different story. I've never skied the headwall where it was so high above the lift & the main spine is centered. Don't forget Skyelark & Bitter have been getting a lot of snowmaking love too. They usually hang in there to near the end also. It's going to be a good spring in K-town.


----------



## dlague (Feb 19, 2015)

Certianly looks like they are going to give a shot.  Did not quite make it last time they tried a couple of years ago.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 19, 2015)

dlague said:


> Certianly looks like they are going to give a shot.  Did not quite make it last time they tried a couple of years ago.


Actually they've been trying for the past two seasons since Mike took over. They made it to May 26 in 2013 but only till May 18 last year. Last year I thought there was more snow on the trail than the previous year but it just didn't last as long. Mother nature has a role in this to no matter how much snow they blow.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 20, 2015)

Holy snikeys! I'm very jealous of the northeast right now. 

I will definitely be back in late May, hopefully the spring temps cooperate and the snow sticks around long enough for me to ski it.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 20, 2015)

One thing that has been different in the last two years from the ASC years (and before): When there were significant spaces between the islands of snow, they would allow the skiers to ride the lift up; walk down the headwall - and ski the islands - usually 3 or 4 that got one down to the crossover road, just above the lift.  Sometimes, there would be hay spread over some of the muddier spots.

The other thing different was the weekend-only ops after the first week in May.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2015)

N awesome !!


----------



## machski (Feb 20, 2015)

They've wanted to go to June but never put enough snow to make it until this year.  Guess those Low E guns really do save a ton of $$$


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 20, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> It's going to be a good spring in K-town.




You might even be able to say it's going to be a good SUMMER in K-town!  Several years ago we were mountain biking at the end of June and there were still big swaths of snow in some of the shady areas.  Maybe July 4th turns if the weather stays cool enough?


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 20, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> One thing that has been different in the last two years from the ASC years (and before): When there were significant spaces between the islands of snow, they would allow the skiers to ride the lift up; walk down the headwall - and ski the islands - usually 3 or 4 that got one down to the crossover road, just above the lift.  Sometimes, there would be hay spread over some of the muddier spots.
> 
> The other thing different was the weekend-only ops after the first week in May.


On the last weekend last year you had to walk down the top of the headwall to reach the snow. I think when that happens it's the end no matter how much snow is below. It is pretty dangerous climbing down steep rocks in ski boots. Only one small section in the middle of the trail was washed out on the last day, it still had snow Sat. Most skied right over it. Still plenty of snow on the rest of the trail. The lift was still ski on ski off but I remember years when you had to carry your skis on the lift. Last year they went to a Fri.-Sun. schedule for the last two weeks only.

edit: Skyelark/lower Bitter were still open until Sat. of the last weekend. They closed them Sun. although people were still skiing it Sun. morning. They put a ski patrol guy there to stop people from skiing it mid- morning Sun.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 20, 2015)

In the ASC days you ALWAYS were skiing above the lift as they built up to Spring. 

As others have said, mother nature plays a huge role in how far they go. That said, I think those low-E guns allow them to build more for cheaper.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2015)

Maybe K needs to build a second stairway to heaven down the Headwall for the spring season.  Would make for some funny marketing.  21 lifts and 2 seasonal stairwells


----------



## snoseek (Feb 20, 2015)

Glad to know my season will continue on after our whole abortion of a winter in California, it will be a VERY early spring. 


Only problem for me personally is in May it will be weekends and weekends are tough sometimes. Are they long weekends? Mondays or Fridays also?


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 20, 2015)

snoseek said:


> Glad to know my season will continue on after our whole abortion of a winter in California, it will be a VERY early spring.
> 
> 
> Only problem for me personally is in May it will be weekends and weekends are tough sometimes. Are they long weekends? Mondays or Fridays also?


Like I said earlier they were open Fri.-Sun. for the last two weekends last year.


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

From there newsletter out today:

It’s no secret The Beast has the longest season in the East, and that’s why we make more snow. Period. Killington snowmakers are still hard at work, building base depths on signature spring trails to ensure skiing and riding into May and, maybe beyond. Pick your dates and load the car – you can save on lift tickets when you fill up at Sunoco, too. Giddy-up!


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 20, 2015)

I wonder if they will do the same to Outer Limits if they get to a point where they feel like they have enough on Superstar.  Or maybe they could do a trail to keep a spring terrain park open.  Then the bump guys and the park rats could have a big party every weekend.  Good times!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> I wonder if they will do the same to Outer Limits if they get to a point where they feel like they have enough on Superstar. Or maybe they could do a trail to keep a spring terrain park open. Then the bump guys and the park rats could have a big party every weekend. Good times!




OL closes early so they wont.


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

From my late April and early May experiences the last two will be Skylark and SS.  When I was there in Mid May in the past it was only SS.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2015)

dlague said:


> From my late April and early May experiences the last two will be Skylark and SS. When I was there in Mid May in the past it was only SS.


  Bittersweet maybe in the mix too for early May.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 20, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> I wonder if they will do the same to Outer Limits if they get to a point where they feel like they have enough on Superstar.  Or maybe they could do a trail to keep a spring terrain park open.  Then the bump guys and the park rats could have a big party every weekend.  Good times!


Bear usually closes the first weekend of April after the BMMC. Last year they opened both Bear & Needles for one additional Fri.-Sun. after the BMMC because they still had good cover. They were rewarded with a pretty large crowd showing up that weekend because they had announced they would be open earlier in the week This year the BMMC was pushed out to to the second weekend of April because Easter is the first weekend.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Bittersweet maybe in the mix too for early May.


Like I said earlier upper Skyelark & lower Bitter were open till Sat.May 17 last year. The ski area closed Sun. May 18 so it was only one day they weren't still open. The season before I don't remember because I was injured & couldn't ski that year. The year before K still had 4 trails open on closing day, Supe, upper & lower Skyelark & lower Bittersweet.


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Bittersweet maybe in the mix too for early May.



True - to get more people!


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 20, 2015)

dlague said:


> True - to get more people!


Usually only lower Bitter.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 20, 2015)

How much of this is in response to Sunday River being open first, or the challenge that Sunday River is giving them overall?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2015)

Not at all.  SR closes late April.  This is about K and delivering what they've historically been known for. They have no competition in the spring if they go for it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 20, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> How much of this is in response to Sunday River being open first, or the challenge that Sunday River is giving them overall?


Zip.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 20, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Like I said earlier they were open Fri.-Sun. for the last two weekends last year.




I guess this would be one of those times I wish I worked a normal 9-5. Any idea id the first couple weeks of May they might go seven days?

I guess I could use the exercise and I do like hiking. I bet presidentials are all time next spring...plus free


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 20, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Not at all.  SR closes late April.  This is about K and delivering what they've historically been known for. They have no competition in the spring if they go for it.


Is it safe to assume that elevation would prevent Sunday River from even trying to compete in the spring?


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

snoseek said:


> I guess this would be one of those times I wish I worked a normal 9-5. Any idea id the first couple weeks of May they might go seven days?
> 
> I guess I could use the exercise and I do like hiking. I bet presidentials are all time next spring...plus free



They generally go about a week past all others that are still open in May midweek.  Last year, when Jay Peak went to a weekend only schedule, Killington stayed open midweek for an additional week.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 20, 2015)

snoseek said:


> I guess this would be one of those times I wish I worked a normal 9-5. Any idea id the first couple weeks of May they might go seven days?
> 
> I guess I could use the exercise and I do like hiking. I bet presidentials are all time next spring...plus free


After the 1st weekend in May they went to a Fri-Sun. only schedule. That's cool with me because once they go to a weekend only schedule my mid-week pass is accepted on weekends.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 20, 2015)

Sunday River closed on June first once in the 90's, but they don't go for it anymore. They have announced May 
2nd closing day this year, with free skiing that day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Is it safe to assume that elevation would prevent Sunday River from even trying to compete in the spring?



As Chuckstar pointed out they have gone late.  I seem to recall pictures of snow maybe even on July 1st when they blew a glacier on White Heat.  It's not elevation that gives Killington an advantage, it's proximity to the NYC market that matters most.   Plenty of places with geographic and elevation advantages over K, but they are too far from the city.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 20, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Is it safe to assume that elevation would prevent Sunday River from even trying to compete in the spring?



Or that Boyne uses Sugarloaf as the late season option.  SR going late would cannibalize SL's business.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 20, 2015)

I've said it before but if Saddleback had the resources and market demands, they have a really amazing setup for late season ops.
Upper mtn quad, north facing, yurt/deck at bottom of quad to sell burgers/beers. Run the Rangeley up, access the quad via Green Weaver and back down to base via lower green weaver.
A few yrs ago they had May turns and if folks keep showing up I could see them go for it again.
Probably impossible to compete with Sugarloaf but nice to dream!


----------



## yeggous (Feb 20, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Or that Boyne uses Sugarloaf as the late season option.  SR going late would cannibalize SL's business.



Yeah, this the big point. Boyne uses Sunday River early and Sugarloaf late. Peak Resorts is pushing Wildcat on both ends. This allows you to consolidate business at one location.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 20, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> I've said it before but if Saddleback had the resources and market demands, they have a really amazing setup for late season ops.
> Upper mtn quad, north facing, yurt/deck at bottom of quad to sell burgers/beers. Run the Rangeley up, access the quad via Green Weaver and back down to base via lower green weaver.
> A few yrs ago they had May turns and if folks keep showing up I could see them go for it again.
> Probably impossible to compete with Sugarloaf but nice to dream!


You are so correct.  In spring 2010, Sugarloaf was barely holding in early May.  When we passed Saddleback, Tightline and other trails off the Kennebago were well covered t2b.  Saddleback usually receives more snow per storm that Sugarloaf.  But they don't push it on either end, opening on Dec. 15 and closing April 15.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 20, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Bear usually closes the first weekend of April after the BMMC. Last year they opened both Bear & Needles for one additional Fri.-Sun. after the BMMC because they still had good cover. They were rewarded with a pretty large crowd showing up that weekend because they had announced they would be open earlier in the week This year the BMMC was pushed out to to the second weekend of April because Easter is the first weekend.



That was the weekend of April 20/21 - I was there on Saturday the 20th and the Bear side was a blast!

As I've said many times before, a strong, vibrant K that pushes the season length (both early + late) is a GREAT thing overall for the Northeast Ski business! It both forces other ski areas to up their game and generated buzz amongst the general ski population which helps all ski areas out!


----------



## machski (Feb 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Not at all.  SR closes late April.  This is about K and delivering what they've historically been known for. They have no competition in the spring if they go for it.



Not any more, Sunday River's last scheduled day is May 2 and been that way since the fall.


----------



## machski (Feb 23, 2015)

The other separation Killlington has over Sunday River is that Sunday River now uses Barker Pod as late season and that really doesn't have a great set-up for late season.  In the past when they went deep, they buried White Heat (and usually Assumption and Starlight off the little white cap quad too) but now White Cap and White Heat get closed early.  White Heat still uses SR7 tower guns which make a great product and have great throw distance but are no where near as efficient as SuperStars new SnowLogic dual vector guns.  Huge advantage there for Killington in the reduced exxpene to build the glacier.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2015)

It's good to see SR pushing for the first weekend of May.  But, my greater point is that they aren't in position to battle Killington for last to close and has nothing to do with types of snowguns.  Killington's strong position in the NYC market and proximity to Boston coupled with favorably late season pricing is by far the best product out there from a business perspective.  Saddleback and Sugarloaf could blow snow and easily outlast K, but it just wouldn't make business sense.   It's the same reason why Sunday River operates on the weekends to start the season where as K tries to open full time right away.


----------



## machski (Feb 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> It's good to see SR pushing for the first weekend of May.  But, my greater point is that they aren't in position to battle Killington for last to close and has nothing to do with types of snowguns.  Killington's strong position in the NYC market and proximity to Boston coupled with favorably late season pricing is by far the best product out there from a business perspective.  Saddleback and Sugarloaf could blow snow and easily outlast K, but it just wouldn't make business sense.   It's the same reason why Sunday River operates on the weekends to start the season where as K tries to open full time right away.



True and for SR/Boyne, the larger issue is potentially splitting a small spring skiing demand between 2 relatively close by resorts.  Of course, depending on what happens with CNL this could change...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2015)

What's going on with CNL?


----------



## machski (Feb 23, 2015)

Not fully up to speed but something about this year (2015) they either have to recommit or divest, something about the REIT.  Lets just say there have been a lot of whispers and rumors of what may happen up here after this season with respect to sister resorts alligned to SR depending on potential outcomes with CNL.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 23, 2015)

machski said:


> Not any more, Sunday River's last scheduled day is May 2 and been that way since the fall.


Now that's funny.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

2/25 report:

The next wave of snowmaking is taking place on Upper Bittersweet and Stashway, with Lower Bittersweet coming online later in the day.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 25, 2015)

What can we expect the coverage/conditions to be like at Killington in late April/early May?  Do you have to worry about rocks sticking up and/or branches everywhere coming up through the snow base?  Killington is my favorite mountain in New England, but I've never gone in April (or later).


----------



## dlague (Feb 25, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> What can we expect the coverage/conditions to be like at Killington in late April/early May?  Do you have to worry about rocks sticking up and/or branches everywhere coming up through the snow base?  Killington is my favorite mountain in New England, but I've never gone in April (or later).



I never have experienced rocks or anything else until the very last weekend and even then it was more like dirt mixed with snow in the troughs.  Also good at putting markers where thin spots are.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 25, 2015)

dlague said:


> I never have experienced rocks or anything else until the very last weekend and even then it was more like dirt mixed with snow in the troughs.  Also good at putting markers where thin spots are.



Cool!  I'll have to get up there with my board this season.  I'll already be up at Killington the weekend of March 14/15.


----------



## JoeB-Z (Feb 25, 2015)

Just bought my Killington spring pass. Goes up $20 after the 28th.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> What can we expect the coverage/conditions to be like at Killington in late April/early May?  Do you have to worry about rocks sticking up and/or branches everywhere coming up through the snow base?


Depends, sometimes yes, sometimes no. They've made May easily the past two seasons. Year before they closed in April. The last weekend there's usually always some hiking involved. They've made a ton of snow this year & seem to be pushing it but mother nature could always have something else planned.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 25, 2015)

Snowmakers are lighting up lower Superstar as of about 5 pm with old school air/water guns. Also building the pile on the summit.  Working their way up the lower headwall. Crappy pic.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Snowmakers are lighting up lower Superstar as of about 5 pm with old school air/water guns. Also building the pile on the summit.  Working their way up the lower headwall. Crappy pic.


LOL....did you see the pictures posted of the snowmaking hoses draped above Launch Pad behind the pile on top of Supe so people could ski under them?

I think they mean business.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 25, 2015)

I did see them!  Looks like June could happen.  I'll be on the hill next few days, spring pass will be purchased this week.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> I did see them!  Looks like June could happen.  I'll be on the hill next few days, spring pass will be purchased this week.


Hoping to ski there all of next week. This cold weather is cramping my style. Sounded like a nice day today but tomorrow & Fri. it's back to the freezer. Already have a midweek pass which will be good on weekends too once they go to a weekend only schedule.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 25, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 25, 2015)

That really would be awesome to see un person


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 25, 2015)

I'll try to grab a couple pics tomorrow if its not too cold to remove a glove. Hopefully they will keep it lit up for a few more days. Last year March first was the cutoff.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> That really would be awesome to see un person


It's that deep top to bottom.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'll be up there March 14th & 15th.  I can't wait.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> I'll try to grab a couple pics tomorrow if its not too cold to remove a glove. Hopefully they will keep it lit up for a few more days. Last year March first was the cutoff.



No thaw - recovery mode cycles for the last month plus has helped, plus those Snow logic SV-6 guns up at the top of superstar in the pic, and in use over most of supe at times this year are ridiculously efficient, especially in COLD air when compared to what they used to blast supe with! More total snow for the same, or even less $$ than before works


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 25, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> View attachment 15906View attachment 15907
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



What trail is this??


----------



## freeski (Feb 25, 2015)

It's great to see Killington trying for June. 

When Superstar is at its peak it would be interesting to try and calculate how many cubic yards and how many tons of snow they've got on the trail.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> What trail is this??


Launch Pad


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 26, 2015)

freeski said:


> It's great to see Killington trying for June.
> 
> When Superstar is at its peak it would be interesting to try and calculate how many cubic yards and how many tons of snow they've got on the trail.


I 2nd that.  I hope the skiing community provides them enough business to justify their expense.  That's the best way to ensure that it becomes the new norm.

(Clearly, their early season product has proven profitable.)


----------



## Edd (Feb 26, 2015)

machski said:


> Not fully up to speed but something about this year (2015) they either have to recommit or divest, something about the REIT.  Lets just say there have been a lot of whispers and rumors of what may happen up here after this season with respect to sister resorts alligned to SR depending on potential outcomes with CNL.



I saw info online, maybe a year ago, regarding CNL's strategy for the next few years. The implication was that they're stepping away from the ski business. I almost started a thread about it but I never confirmed the info.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2015)

Here's a little video from Snow logic, the company that manufactured many of the snow guns that K has been using on Superstar this year about what a game changer these guns have been.  The vid is about 3 minutes long and features interviews with GM's, snowmaking supervisors and overall industry folks from Killington, Peak Resorts and Deer Valley


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 26, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> Superstar head wall!  Looking at the trail on the chair on the way up is not possible due to the wall of snow! Simply awesome.



Way to jinx it bro.


----------



## freeski (Feb 26, 2015)

The assault continues...       _pic from web cam_


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow, they're really going for it!

It seems like many of the other New England mountains are allowing the snow to fall naturally and not putting in too much snow-making effort.  Or perhaps they're doing it off-hours when I haven't seen it.  Has anyone else seen this trend this season around New England and/or NY?


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Wow, they're really going for it!
> 
> It seems like many of the other New England mountains are allowing the snow to fall naturally and not putting in too much snow-making effort.  Or perhaps they're doing it off-hours when I haven't seen it.  Has anyone else seen this trend this season around New England and/or NY?



Why make snow when you have 5' of natural in feb. Most places arent going for june. Actually no other place is 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2015)

Waste of money for pretty much any ski area in New England to have made snow for the past month with all the natural we've had and especially with skier visits down from the cold weather.  Only place it makes sense is Killington.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 26, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> Why make snow when you have 5' of natural in feb. Most places arent going for june. Actually no other place is



I was just curious if other mountains were making snow as well.  I would just assume they would still blow some snow to keep the base building on days/weeks where there is no snow.



deadheadskier said:


> Waste of money for pretty much any ski area in New England to have made snow for the past month with all the natural we've had and especially with skier visits down from the cold weather.  Only place it makes sense is Killington.



Without having to spend any money on snow-making this season, New England mountains must be raking in the cash this winter.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2015)

Not with the attendance being reported.  It was apparently a terrible Holiday week despite all the snow.  Too cold.  MLK and Xmas were off too based on bad conditions.


----------



## slatham (Feb 26, 2015)

I think a good part of the reason there hasn't been much snowmaking since MLK weekend - besides the obvious plethora of natural and lack of need to resurface - is that with the new high efficiency guns areas were able to put down the budgeted amount of snow over their targeted terrain much, much quicker. For instance, Bromley was done pre-MLK and actually linked hoses together to stretch onto several "non" snowmaking trains to have them covered for MLK too. Since then I've seen nothing, though I am sure they are adding to base depth here and there so they can keep core terrain open into April (recall they face south).


----------



## slatham (Feb 26, 2015)

"Without having to spend any money on snow-making this season, New England mountains must be raking in the cash this winter."

To my point above, I think most areas spent a significant portion of their snowmaking budget well before the Feb snows. So I suggest they only saved money from not having to do a resurface or two post a thaw. The core of the budget was spent pre-MLK to get all terrain open. 

The real question is did they get their trails all covered using less money due to the new guns?


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Not with the attendance being reported.  It was apparently a terrible Holiday week despite all the snow.  Too cold.  MLK and Xmas were off too based on bad conditions.



I guess I'm in the minority of people who almost never get cold during a day of riding.  0* for a high with wind chills of -30*... I was the guy in the lift line taking my gloves off because my hands were too warm.:smile:

Just gotta make sure you bundle up properly and the cold should not be much of a problem.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm with you.  Rarely do I get cold as an adult.  When I was a kid I did though.  Kids do make up a large percentage of the sport's participants.   

Lengthy discussion here on weather affecting area attendance.

http://www.forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=135720


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm with you.  Rarely do I get cold as an adult.  When I was a kid I did though.  Kids do make up a large percentage of the sport's participants.
> 
> Lengthy discussion here on weather affecting area attendance.
> 
> http://www.forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=135720



Yeah, it makes sense.  My wife (new to boarding this year) also is not a fan of the cold and hasn't lasted a full day.  I'm sure it drives some away.  But, to those of us who love the winter and the cold, this is awesome.  I love it.  Sure, it sucks having to snowblow a ton, but hey, it means good snow up North and good riding.  I say bring it on


----------



## dlague (Feb 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I guess I'm in the minority of people who almost never get cold during a day of riding.  0* for a high with wind chills of -30*... I was the guy in the lift line taking my gloves off because my hands were too warm.:smile:
> 
> Just gotta make sure you bundle up properly and the cold should not be much of a problem.



And ....  do not ski runs that require little work.  Bumps, trees, steeps etc. heat you up and are great to keep you warm on cold days!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2015)

slatham said:


> I think a good part of the reason there hasn't been much snowmaking since MLK weekend - besides the obvious plethora of natural and lack of need to resurface - is that with the new high efficiency guns areas were able to put down the budgeted amount of snow over their targeted terrain much, much quicker. For instance, Bromley was done pre-MLK and actually linked hoses together to stretch onto several "non" snowmaking trains to have them covered for MLK too. Since then I've seen nothing, though I am sure they are adding to base depth here and there so they can keep core terrain open into April (recall they face south).



Bingo!

Most ski areas now actually have a good idea, based on data from years past how much snow they'll need the majority of seasons to make it to a target closing day, and once they get to that volume of snow on a trail, unless it's likely before Presidents Week and the trail needs a quick "top dressing" before a big weekend, they'll be done with that trail snowmaking wise for the season and rely on the combo of natural snow and grooming to keep the snow surface nice for customers.  

In the past there was a bunch more "let's just make a bunch of snow and see how long it lasts" and also costs at that time were far less, so if they made a bunch extra snow that just ended up melting out, no big deal.

Snowmaking for sure has a component of it that is an art, but there's also a heck of a lot more science behind it now that there used to be.  And this February is a prime example of how many resorts knew that they've already hit their target base depths with the November through January typical snowmaking run, and are quite happy with that


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 26, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> I 2nd that.  I hope the skiing community provides them enough business to justify their expense.  That's the best way to ensure that it becomes the new norm.
> 
> (Clearly, their early season product has proven profitable.)


I think it's more dependant on weather. If they have a lot of sunny warm weekends late season it will pay off. If weekends are cold & wet a lot less people will show up.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 26, 2015)

This may be the year I ski Killington in May.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 26, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> This may be the year I ski Killington in May.



I've never even been in April.  I think I'm going to have to go boarding there at least once in April and hopefully at least once in May.

I'll be up there in a couple of weeks and I'll have to remember to take some updated photos for the thread.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 26, 2015)

Snowmaking continues as of about 3 on th lower third of SS and also on problem areas such as th connecter from Skylark to lower Bitter. Mostly old school guns with a few snow logic mixed in. 4 snow logic guns still hammering the summit glacier. The giant pile with hoses over the trail is at SS summit. Access to Skyelark.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2015)

What about skiers right at the bottom?  That has been a problem area in the spring.   They do have hydrants on that side of the trail they can use.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 26, 2015)

All guns are on skiers left, but it looks fairly deep all over. I could see skiers right melting out first once again. Never have seen those hydrants used.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 26, 2015)

Looking at Webcam hoses are extended all of the way to the far right 1/3 of trail


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 26, 2015)

Lookers right from cam, skiers left.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 26, 2015)

It's all about the headwall. Once that melts out it's all over. Doesn't matter how much snow is left below that point. I've yet to see the bottom melt out before the top.

This was closing day a few years ago. Had to walk down the headwall, trail was wide open below that point.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 27, 2015)

they seem to be trying to alleviate that problem this year...  not only is the pile high up top, but it appears to have basically grown the width of the trail over towards Skyehwak...


----------



## freeski (Feb 27, 2015)

They're going full Festivus on SS this morning. 
Blessed are those who turn spring back to winter for they are pretty f'n cool.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> This may be the year I ski Killington in May.



This may be the year I ski Superstar Woods in May!

Superstar is fun and all but I'll probably pack my bags for the season once the woods next to it have zero snow left. I'll pretty much ski anything in the spring


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 27, 2015)

It's all about the woods man.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 27, 2015)

The woods are deep right now. They should last quite a while.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.killington.com/site/cult...:int=364703608&slides.selection:int=364703609


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 28, 2015)

Jesus.  Its never been that big.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah that's incredible.  Good for K skiers.  Hopefully I make it there this spring.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'll be there Monday, maybe for the week or maybe I'll bounce around to a few other areas during the week. Still have most of my discount coupons left to ski elsewhere. Also I'll see if my friend is available to ski with me at the Bush this week ($30 tickets).


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 28, 2015)

Guns look to be done for the season on it.  Skied well today!


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 28, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> I'll be there Monday, maybe for the week or maybe I'll bounce around to a few other areas during the week. Still have most of my discount coupons left to ski elsewhere. Also I'll see if my friend is available to ski with me at the Bush this week ($30 tickets).



Shameless plug. If you find yourself on 89 Whaleback has $20 Wed 3-7 PM deals. The mountain is skiing amazing. Stop and take a few runs and have a beer. You'll come back.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> Shameless plug. If you find yourself on 89 Whaleback has $20 Wed 3-7 PM deals. The mountain is skiing amazing. Stop and take a few runs and have a beer. You'll come back.


You think I've never been there?


----------



## freeski (Feb 28, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> You think I've never been there?


Steamboat1: So how many areas have you skied at in the Northeast? I've hit 20 you must be 2 or 3 times that.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 28, 2015)

freeski said:


> Steamboat1: So how many areas have you skied at in the Northeast? I've hit 20 you must be 2 or 3 times that.


There's a thread on here somewhere where I listed them out. Did a heck of a lot more traveling with my family when I was younger than I do now. List was over 100, a good majority of them in the northeast, some out west.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 1, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> You think I've never been there?



I don't know you from a hole in the ground. I assume most people haven't heard of it let alone been there. No need for snark.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 2, 2015)

Here is a great pic to see how big that glacier is on top of Superstar.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 2, 2015)

Yowzahs!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 2, 2015)

Superstar felt steeper then lower ovation did this weekend!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 7, 2015)

They had the entrance next to the lift roped off yesterday. It was a little icy & hairy when I skied it earlier in the week so I can see why. In order to ski the headwall you had to walk around the back of the mound & enter from the other side. The whole trail is skiing great top to bottom. The whole mountain is skiing great for that matter. They did a lot of grooming on trails that usually don't see a groom this week. North Star, Great Bear, Downdraft (except the headwall), Escapade, Flume & Vertigo all got a groom. Ovation & OL also got a groom yesterday.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> Shameless plug. If you find yourself on 89 Whaleback has $20 Wed 3-7 PM deals. The mountain is skiing amazing. Stop and take a few runs and have a beer. You'll come back.





steamboat1 said:


> You think I've never been there?





Newpylong said:


> I don't know you from a hole in the ground. I assume most people haven't heard of it let alone been there. No need for snark.


And he says I'm snarky....Sheesh!!!


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 7, 2015)

Don't act like you've skied every mountain in the world when someone is just trying to get their local hill business.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> Don't act like you've skied every mountain in the world when someone is just trying to get their local hill business.


Huh?


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 7, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Here is a great pic to see how big that glacier is on top of Superstar.



Looks like July might be possible, at least for those willing to hike, astounding.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 9, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Looks like July might be possible, at least for those willing to hike, astounding.



Has this ever happened before? I know at A-Basin, the manager has stated that once temps hit the 50's they lose an average of 4 inches of base a day


----------



## octopus (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm always amazed how fast massive amounts of snow disappear when it warms up


----------



## mriceyman (Mar 9, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Has this ever happened before? I know at A-Basin, the manager has stated that once temps hit the 50's they lose an average of 4 inches of base a day



Theyre also at 6k' base altitude


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Mar 9, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Has this ever happened before? I know at A-Basin, the manager has stated that once temps hit the 50's they lose an average of 4 inches of base a day



That seems a little extreme. Keep in mind that a wall of manmade snow is denser than Colorado blower.

By those numbers we should have been done at kwood in mid January...matter of fact I bet out of the last 90 days we've hit 45 or more for 60 of them....60's at 8k all week


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 9, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> Theyre also at 6k' base altitude
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Actually 11k, but my point is once warm temps hit, the snow disappears fast.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 9, 2015)

Also, I'm sure people here may say "yea, well that's colorado". There's really not much data on this, I'm trying to find the specific post but that's what Al the VP said, unless anyone else has another source I think that's probably accurate. Keep in mind a day is 24 hours, not just the hours the ski area is open. When you have temps over 32 degrees that entire period, I think that's totally plausible.

Snoseek, keep in mind the sun angle as well, I doubt that much snow melts in a day in the winter.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Who cares?

Anyone wanna bet against K being the last one open in the east?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 10, 2015)

Depends on what the Vegas odds are.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 10, 2015)

I know people who have earned turns at Killington in July.  Actually, there have been one or more skiing days in every month of the year at Killington.  In late August ca. 1983, there was a freak 4" snowstorm above 3500'.  I remember the publicity photos in the newspapers showed a skier making some turns.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 10, 2015)

They will be lucky to last till June. Even yesterday a lot of the pack melted, a couple weeks like this it won't matter how much there is.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 10, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> They will be lucky to last till June. Even yesterday a lot of the pack melted, a couple weeks like this it won't matter how much there is.


You must be joking.  I was there yesterday and the powder in the woods was still powder at 3PM.  Based on ASC's last year of owning Killington, there was about 30' of glacier.  An  extended 2-week meltdown, with daytime highs in the 70s and night time lows in the 50's resulted in a loss of 5' to 8' per week.  They closed just prior to Memorial Day.  As long as the temps go down below freezing at night, there is almost no loss of base.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 10, 2015)

Why is everyone talking like Killington is not going to add any more natural?  It's just the beginning of March.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 10, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Why is everyone talking like Killington is not going to add any more natural?  It's just the beginning of March.


I don't think anyone here has suggested that they won't.  But I also don't think that this will get them into June.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 10, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I don't think anyone here has suggested that they won't.  But I also don't think that this will get them into June.



But it's not a pure subtraction game.  They can easily get, what?  Another 30-50" before all is said and done?


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 10, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> You must be joking.  I was there yesterday and the powder in the woods was still powder at 3PM.  Based on ASC's last year of owning Killington, there was about 30' of glacier.  An  extended 2-week meltdown, with daytime highs in the 70s and night time lows in the 50's resulted in a loss of 5' to 8' per week.  They closed just prior to Memorial Day.  As long as the temps go down below freezing at night, there is almost no loss of base.



I have powder in the woods at my house too, it doesn't mean the exposed pack didn't start to melt where the sun was beating on it. 

I live 4 towns over - so am I am here every day, not just yesterday. We lost base (not a lot) the last few days and it didn't even reach 40 degrees. You will be surprised how fast it will go once it really gets warm and that suns hits it all day. It all depends on what mother nature has in store for us this spring. March 10 to June is a LOT of time.

To each his own opinion, time will tell. I hope they make it, it's been a while since the bikinis were out on Superstar in June.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 10, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> You will be surprised how fast it will go once it really gets warm and that suns hits it all day. It all depends on what mother nature has in store for us this spring. March 10 to June is a LOT of time.


Spot on.  While they have set themselves up to be open until June, Mother Nature gets the final word.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Spot on.  While they have set themselves up to be open until June, Mother Nature gets the final word.



Yup, if we stay in the generally cool/cold weather pattern that we've been in the last few months for the next few months, and get some "normal" amounts of snowfall in the coming weeks, K has a very good shot at skiing into June.  

If the weather pattern shifts and we get a "warm" spring and more liquid than frozen precip the next few weeks, then all bets are off.

K has done what they feel they need to do to be in position to ski into June.  We'll know in 83 days if their plan worked!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 10, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Depends on what the Vegas odds are.



lol


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> I have powder in the woods at my house too, it doesn't mean the exposed pack didn't start to melt where the sun was beating on it.
> 
> I live 4 towns over - so am I am here every day, not just yesterday. We lost base (not a lot) the last few days and it didn't even reach 40 degrees. You will be surprised how fast it will go once it really gets warm and that suns hits it all day. It all depends on what mother nature has in store for us this spring. March 10 to June is a LOT of time.
> 
> To each his own opinion, time will tell. I hope they make it, it's been a while since the bikinis were out on Superstar in June.



I'm not entirely sure why you guys are arguing (or if you really are), but obviously everything hinges on the weather and Mother Nature.  If no more snow falls and temps rise and stay up, of course the season will be shorter.  It looks like they are going to get some more snow this weekend, but it will still be warm throughout the week.  Hopefully none of it is rain!


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 10, 2015)

Are they still making snow?  Wildcat is.


*Wildcat Mountain*     ‏@*skiwildcat*  2m2 minutes ago 
The snowmakers are out shoveling out the towers getting ready to make some snow! Next time you see… https://instagram.com/p/0DaF2UgRgK/


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Are they still making snow?  Wildcat is.
> 
> 
> *Wildcat Mountain*     ‏@*skiwildcat*  2m2 minutes ago
> The snowmakers are out shoveling out the towers getting ready to make some snow! Next time you see… https://instagram.com/p/0DaF2UgRgK/



That's awesome!  I wonder how many of the other mountains are still blowing snow.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> That's awesome!  I wonder how many of the other mountains are still blowing snow.



In the East??  Wildcat may be it, unless one of the Boyne Resorts in Maine make a little more.

In the West, a bunch are, simply because of the poor snow season in places making it a necessity to try and get some business


----------



## yeggous (Mar 10, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Are they still making snow?  Wildcat is.
> 
> 
> *Wildcat Mountain*     ‏@*skiwildcat*  2m2 minutes ago
> The snowmakers are out shoveling out the towers getting ready to make some snow! Next time you see… https://instagram.com/p/0DaF2UgRgK/



This surprises me. Wildcat had shut down the guns in early January. I guess they really are serious about May.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2015)

yeggous said:


> This surprises me. Wildcat had shut down the guns in early January. I guess they really are serious about May.



I wouldn't be surprised if it was possibly a bit of adding to the base depths for May + maybe a bit of testing a new model of snow guns.  I know that HKD rolled out their new tripod mounted version of the orange colored Impulse tower guns (that Peak Resorts, and many other ski areas too, bought a bunch of last summer) at multiple industry trade shows the last few weeks, and Peak has their main company wide snowmaking research guy, Brendan Ryan, at Wildcat.....


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe they want to make sure they still work.


----------



## Edd (Mar 10, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Are they still making snow?  Wildcat is.
> 
> 
> *Wildcat Mountain*     ‏@*skiwildcat*  2m2 minutes ago
> The snowmakers are out shoveling out the towers getting ready to make some snow! Next time you see… https://instagram.com/p/0DaF2UgRgK/



Think I'm getting that $189 Goggle Tan pass. A buddy told me that can be put towards a season pass for next year but I haven't confirmed that.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 10, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> They will be lucky to last till June. Even yesterday a lot of the pack melted, a couple weeks like this it won't matter how much there is.


----------



## boofenstien (Mar 10, 2015)

Edd said:


> Think I'm getting that $189 Goggle Tan pass. A buddy told me that can be put towards a season pass for next year but I haven't confirmed that.



New for 2015/16 Season! All new 2015/16 season passholders can ski/ride the remainder of the 2014/15 season free! All renewing 2015/16 season passholders receive one free anyday lift ticket to be used during the remainder of the 2014/15 season at Attitash Mountain Resort or Wildcat Mountain.

New for 2015/16 Season! Upgrade your Goggle Tan Granite Spring Pass on or before June 1, 2015 and apply the full $189 amount you paid toward the purchase of any 2015/16 season pass. Think of it as a “Try Before You Buy” offer!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2015)

drjeff said:


> In the East??  Wildcat may be it, unless one of the Boyne Resorts in Maine make a little more.
> 
> In the West, a bunch are, simply because of the poor snow season in places making it a necessity to try and get some business



I've never even been out West


----------



## ss20 (Mar 10, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I've never even been out West



Well don't go this year.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Well don't go this year.


Depends how far west you go.  Japan is having a good year.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 10, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Depends how far west you go.  Japan is having a good year.



That's east.  Far East.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> That's east. Far East.


Half full type of guy


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2015)

yeggous said:


> This surprises me. Wildcat had shut down the guns in early January. I guess they really are serious about May.



When I was there 2/27 they were some trails that had all the snow blown off and only hardpack/ice was left.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> They will be lucky to last till June. Even yesterday a lot of the pack melted, a couple weeks like this it won't matter how much there is.



I'm in Rutland right now.   50 degrees here and a shocking amount of snow loss.   I'm sure the glacier has been minimally affected, but here in the valley snow levels are around 8-14 inches anywhere that's baked in the sun.  Tomorrow is supposed to be just as warm.  It's going to do some damage for sure.


----------



## machski (Mar 10, 2015)

drjeff said:


> In the East??  Wildcat may be it, unless one of the Boyne Resorts in Maine make a little more.
> 
> In the West, a bunch are, simply because of the poor snow season in places making it a necessity to try and get some business



Doubt any of Boyne's resorts will make any more snow (barring an extreme warm up with good cold on the back side of it).  Sunday River was pulling down hose today from almost everywhere left that still had hose at the guns.  Got to 48 here but not much damage up on the hill.  Parking lots on the other hand...


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 10, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Are they still making snow?  Wildcat is.
> 
> ...
> The snowmakers are out shoveling out the towers getting ready to make some snow! Next time you see… ...]



Unless you can show me video of Wildcat making snow, I suspect that they are digging out some things that the melting snow can damage (like electronics) and disconnecting hoses that got buried.  I haven't been to Wildcat, but our snowmakers were doing that at CM (another Peak Resort area) with certainly no intent of making snow.

Edited addition: My sources tell me that Wildcat does plan both to make more snow and to be open to May 1 and beyond. I was very surprised to hear that.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 10, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Why is everyone talking like Killington is not going to add any more natural?  It's just the beginning of March.


One inch of snow in January lasts longer than a foot in March or April.  In most cases, March and April snow never has the chance to set up with extended cold.  If you are there the day of the snowfall, it can be great, but two days later it compresses to near nothing!


----------



## machski (Mar 10, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> One inch of snow in January lasts longer than a foot in March or April.  In most cases, March and April snow never has the chance to set up with extended cold.  If you are there the day of the snowfall, it can be great, but two days later it compresses to near nothing!



And your point?  Snow now til it stops helps stop the meltout of what is there currently at worst.  At best, it adds back a little of what has melted/compacted/sublimated out already.  Sure, late snow will never add much length to natural terrain (Tuckeman's aside), but it will sure help shore up stacked machine made terrain.  Plus, its fun when its on the ground!!


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 10, 2015)

machski said:


> And your point?  Snow now til it stops helps stop the meltout of what is there currently at worst.  At best, it adds back a little of what has melted/compacted/sublimated out already.  Sure, late snow will never add much length to natural terrain (Tuckerman's aside), but it will sure help shore up stacked machine made terrain.  Plus, its fun when its on the ground!!


Negative.  The new snow actually creates a "melt layer" which actually erodes the packed surface beneath.  The game changes if there is a substantial period of cold following the storm, but that rarely happens late season.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 10, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Unless you can show me video of Wildcat making snow, I suspect that they are digging out some things that the melting snow can damage (like electronics) and disconnecting hoses that got buried.  I haven't been to Wildcat, but our snowmakers were doing that at CM (another Peak Resort area) with certainly no intent of making snow.



Did you read the caption?
*The snowmakers are out shoveling out the towers getting ready to make some snow! Next time you see one give them a high five. They are working their butts off to extend the season into May*


Also, same information on the description on their latest video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Vra0enub14


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 10, 2015)

Highway Star said:


>


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 10, 2015)

Whether they get 20% more or 20% less natural snow than average, it doesn't matter even remotely as much as temperature and ra*n matter.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 10, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Whether they get 20% more or 20% less natural snow than average, it doesn't matter even remotely as much as temperature and ra*n matter.


Add humidity to the equation.  Fog is a bigger enemy than rain.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 10, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Add humidity to the equation.  Fog is a bigger enemy than rain.



Woah!  No need for the f-word here, dude!  If you wanna post that vulgar on other ski forums, fine, but I don't want it here!


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 10, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Woah!  No need for the f-word here, dude!  If you wanna post that vulgar on other ski forums, fine, but I don't want it here!


Showing again that 3-letter words can be as big (or bigger) an enemy as the 4 letter ones!


----------



## marcski (Mar 10, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Showing again that 3-letter words can be as big (or bigger) an enemy as the 4 letter ones!


Your right. Fog just eats snow.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeeze & BMMC is still over a month away.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Depends how far west you go.  Japan is having a good year.





St. Bear said:


> That's east.  Far East.



East.....west....I believe it has been confirmed that the world is round. Both directions will get you there!


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 22, 2015)

Superstar as of 4/21. Looking up and down from the same spot. June is attainable but it will be close from what I remember of the base depths in the good old days.


----------



## skimagic (Apr 22, 2015)

I saw that the K-1 is shutting down this weekend, and the Canyon lift is already shut down for the season , so I assume the Superstar is all that is going after this weekend- no way to get to North Ridge triple?


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 22, 2015)

After Sunday it will be hiking access from  top of superstar only. Worth the trip at least once a day.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 22, 2015)

Daily highs in the 40s and lows in the upper 20s till Friday.  After that it's still mild with highs in the 50s and lows in the upper 30s.  This is all base temperatures too.  An inch of snow at the top is not out of the question tonight and then again Thursday night.  

Each night below freezing equals another day in June at this point.  If the snow freezes and becomes hard as a rock at night 45 degrees won't do any damage during the day.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 23, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Daily highs in the 40s and lows in the upper 20s till Friday.  After that it's still mild with highs in the 50s and lows in the upper 30s.  This is all base temperatures too.  An inch of snow at the top is not out of the question tonight and then again Thursday night.
> 
> Each night below freezing equals another day in June at this point.  If the snow freezes and becomes hard as a rock at night 45 degrees won't do any damage during the day.



Once you get into May it's an uphill battle against the high sun angle and potential hot humid days.  By May 15th it is often feeling an awful lot like summer. I hope they make it this year.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 23, 2015)

Definitely. Right now they aren't losing much because it is so cold at night but come May that could change quick. I think they have a really good shot. This spring has bee condusive to keeping the base.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 23, 2015)

The real question is if it will actually be worth the trip and lift ticket price come May/June.


----------



## machski (Apr 23, 2015)

Two inches up top this morning, about 3/4 of one at KBL.  Isn't any skiing in May worth it?  In addition, base still looks great on skylark/bittersweet/high road routes too, should be well into May for those.  K1 is gonna close with a ton of snow on most routes, though Cascade runout is getting down there.  Still plenty of snow for it this weekend though.  Sounds like snowden triple for the weekend too.


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2015)

All may turns are worth it.  Terrain maybe limited but it just feels awesome to be out there.  If you do not like the early season due to a few trails being open then you probably will not like May skiing.  I for one enjoy both early and late season skiing.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 23, 2015)

dlague said:


> All may turns are worth it.  Terrain maybe limited but it just feels awesome to be out there.  If you do not like the early season due to a few trails being open then you probably will not like May skiing.  I for one enjoy both early and late season skiing.



I don't mind less trails being open as long as they are decent trails, get groomed and have good snow coverage.  I just don't want to be riding on rocks/grass as I do not find that fun.  I had a blast at Mount Snow this past weekend and basically stuck to 3-4 trails all day.  I think they had 30-ish open.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 23, 2015)

dlague said:


> If you do not like the early season due to a few trails being open then you probably will not like May skiing.



I don't care for early season turns, but that's mainly due to the lack of bumps rather than the limited terrain.  Late season skiing, on the other hand, is about as good as it gets in my opinion.  Can't get up to K for a few weeks but will definitely be there again if they make it to memorial day weekend.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 23, 2015)

For me Killington is an easy 2 hr drive.   It's harder though with all the kids activities and family events we have in May and June.  It's easier for me to skip work and earn my turns at this point in the season.


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I don't mind less trails being open as long as they are decent trails, get groomed and have good snow coverage.  I just don't want to be riding on rocks/grass as I do not find that fun.  I had a blast at Mount Snow this past weekend and basically stuck to 3-4 trails all day.  I think they had 30-ish open.



Two years ago I skied on May 17th and it was not groomed but had huge spring bumps with deep troughs.  A bump skiers dream.  While I enjoy bumps these were a little tight for my liking but enjoyed the day either way.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 23, 2015)

Going Saturday!!!!


----------



## marcski (Apr 23, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Going Saturday!!!!



Enjoy.  it was awesome this past weekend!

Canyon Area from Saturday.







The "Glacier" from Saturday






Outer Limits on Sunday





Superstar as we were pulling out at 3:20 on Sunday.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 23, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I don't mind less trails being open as long as they are decent trails, get groomed and have good snow coverage.  I just don't want to be riding on rocks/grass as I do not find that fun.  I had a blast at Mount Snow this past weekend and basically stuck to 3-4 trails all day.  I think they had 30-ish open.



I don't think Spring skiing is for you then lol.


----------



## skiur (Apr 23, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I don't mind less trails being open as long as they are decent trails, get groomed and have good snow coverage.  I just don't want to be riding on rocks/grass as I do not find that fun.  I had a blast at Mount Snow this past weekend and basically stuck to 3-4 trails all day.  I think they had 30-ish open.



Grooming in may?? thats blasphemy!....anyway even if they did it is kinda pointless because everything would be bumped up in no time, If you are a groomer guy then dont bother skiing in may.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 23, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> I don't think Spring skiing is for you then lol.



Haha, perhaps not.  I did go to Mt. Snow on Sunday though and the coverage was still quite good.

Also, I'd find it tough to justify spending $40-50 to ride on mostly no snow with little to no coverage.  That doesn't sound worth it to me.  But, if there's snow and it is in decent shape, I'm in!  Sunday was my first time riding in April.  I'd like to try and get out at least once in May if I can and if it is worth it.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 23, 2015)

skiur said:


> Grooming in may?? thats blasphemy!....anyway even if they did it is kinda pointless because everything would be bumped up in no time, If you are a groomer guy then dont bother skiing in may.



I'm willing to forego the grooming in May, but don't they always do it to push snow around either way to help coverage?  Perhaps I'm wrong there.  I don't mind the spring bumps, they can be kind of nice.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I'm willing to forego the grooming in May, but don't they always do it to push snow around either way to help coverage?  Perhaps I'm wrong there.  I don't mind the spring bumps, they can be kind of nice.




In the spring, typically unless they absolutely have to push some snow to keep a portion of a trail ski/rideable, they don't want too.  Grooming snow in the spring actually helps to loosen up what is often a solid frozen base, and with grooming that solid base gets broken up by the tiller on the cat, which helps air and water penetrate deeper into that remaining frozen base and expedite its melting, which is often the last thing they want, especially if they're trying to stretch their snowpack as long as possible.

At Mount Snow last weekend, they knew they just had to make it through Sunday (and they knew they had PLENTY of snow to do that on most trails), so they did a bit of grooming to provide some "smooth" snow

The reality is, for most trails at the resorts that are still open right now, unless there's a terrain park to maintain on them, or some piecing together to keep that trail going for a little longer, don't expect too much diesel to be burned by cats smoothing out terrain from now until the last chair of the season spins


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 23, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I don't mind less trails being open as long as they are decent trails, get groomed and have good snow coverage.  I just don't want to be riding on rocks/grass as I do not find that fun.  ...



Coverage is very unlikely to be a problem this year at least until mid-May.


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 23, 2015)

skiur said:


> Grooming in may?? thats blasphemy!....anyway even if they did it is kinda pointless because everything would be bumped up in no time, If you are a groomer guy then dont bother skiing in may.


Grooming in May is necessary if the snow sets up the night before!  You want a couple of groomers for those early runs until the bumps soften a bit.  Blasphemy is when they groom everything!


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 23, 2015)

drjeff said:


> In the spring, typically unless they absolutely have to push some snow to keep a portion of a trail ski/rideable, they don't want too.  Grooming snow in the spring actually helps to loosen up what is often a solid frozen base, and with grooming that solid base gets broken up by the tiller on the cat, which helps air and water penetrate deeper into that remaining frozen base and expedite its melting, which is often the last thing they want, especially if they're trying to stretch their snowpack as long as possible.
> 
> At Mount Snow last weekend, they knew they just had to make it through Sunday (and they knew they had PLENTY of snow to do that on most trails), so they did a bit of grooming to provide some "smooth" snow
> 
> The reality is, for most trails at the resorts that are still open right now, unless there's a terrain park to maintain on them, or some piecing together to keep that trail going for a little longer, don't expect too much diesel to be burned by cats smoothing out terrain from now until the last chair of the season spins



Ah, good info, thank you sir.  Makes sense about the cats possibly breaking up base which can keep things going.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 23, 2015)

They will groom the Skyelark to Bittersweet route most every night until the end. On a busy weekend it will hold up for maybe 2 or 3 runs if you are there at 8. Maybe an hr or more on a slow or bad weather midweek day.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 24, 2015)

Freezing overnight in the last few days, which is good for the snowpack.  When it doesn't re-freeze melt out is much quicker.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 24, 2015)

Rumor has it Bittersweet & Skylark going to be lit up with snowmaking tonight.  I do not know if this is true or not.  Posted on kzone.


----------



## ironhippy (Apr 24, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Rumor has it Bittersweet & Skylark going to be lit up with snowmaking tonight.  I do not know if this is true or not.  Posted on kzone.



Wow! If that happens, that's real dedication to spring skiing!


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 24, 2015)

Anyone know if they are planning to seed some bumps on lower Superstar to close out the season?  I vaguely recall seeing some pics of some nice seeded lines in recent years.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 24, 2015)

No signs of snowmaking right now, but that would make a strong statement if they do.  Superstar waS groomed last night, and it needed it. There will be plenty of bumps if it ever warms up. Still snowing lightly. Upper glades are back in play


----------



## Rogman (Apr 24, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Rumor has it Bittersweet & Skylark going to be lit up with snowmaking tonight.  I do not know if this is true or not.  Posted on kzone.


Yeah, Nyberg heard there was only a 30 foot base, panicked, and told Mike to fire up the guns if there was a window.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 25, 2015)

No snow was made at K last night from what I saw on the hill today - Superstar and Skyelark are both buried still with a BIG base!! 

Panic Button to a bit of Needles and a cut over to Vertigo to snowshed x-over was the kids and my favorite run - bumps, dirt, grass, some wet powder from yesterday over some corn - just classic spring skiing fun


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 25, 2015)

drjeff said:


> No snow was made at K last night from what I saw on the hill today - ...


Unless they were specifically testing a snow making line or some new equipment, that they would make snow at this time of year is absurd, since they already hauled their hoses off the hill!


----------



## ss20 (Apr 25, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Unless they were specifically testing a snow making line or some new equipment, that they would make snow at this time of year is absurd, since they already hauled their hoses off the hill!



They were rumors going around this forum and Killington Zone that snow was going to be made last night.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 25, 2015)

I think the snowmakers were having a nice joke on whoever asked....:razz:


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 25, 2015)

ss20 said:


> They were rumors going around this forum and Killington Zone that snow was going to be made last night.


I agree with newpylong that it was somebody's late April fool joke.  There really needs to be a hint of either logic or real need to result in something this unusual - like they just sold accidentally sold 400 beginner lessons and need to reopen Snowshed to save face!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 25, 2015)

Was there today and nothing was made.  But skiing the trees on 4/26 was awesome.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 25, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> I agree with newpylong that it was somebody's late April fool joke.  There really needs to be a hint of either logic or real need to result in something this unusual - like they just sold accidentally sold 400 beginner lessons and need to reopen Snowshed to save face!




Not sure if it was a joke by a poster on K-zone or just some lack of understanding that snowmaking crews, late season, working their way downhill with a bunch of hoses are prepping guns for summer hibernation rather than making snow!  

Although the snowmaking geek in me did notice today a BIG Snow Logic gun, one that I can't even find reference too on their website, on skiers right of Skyelark after you traverse out past Superstar and Skyehawk near where the ski patrol hut by the top of the Skye Peak Express is.  If the picture in question on Kzone on Friday was in that area, as opposed to what looked like mid Skyelark or Bittersweet, then maybe I could *possibly* believe that they might of just got that gun and wanted to see what it could do at a decent altitude in below freezing temps last night!

Other than that, big Kuddo's to the K snowmakers as Superstar and Skyelark are really DEEP top to bottom right now!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 25, 2015)

I saw hoses on the guns on skylelark.  Not connected though.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 25, 2015)

From yesterday


----------



## Puck it (Apr 25, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> From yesterday


That is what I saw today.


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 25, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Was there today and nothing was made.  But skiing the trees on 4/26 was awesome.



The trees were surprisingly good. Especially The Light, what a hidden gem.


----------



## dlague (Apr 26, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> The trees were surprisingly good. Especially The Light, what a hidden gem.



Our son Grif liked it too!


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 26, 2015)

dlague said:


> Our son Grif liked it too!



The light was awesome as well as Low rider .... Grif zipped right along in there ! Amazing to be riding glades this late in the season !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Apr 26, 2015)

My son and I were there today I'll bet I saw you guys at some point. Trees on Skye Peak were good as well as what was already mentioned. Really a great last weekend of April.


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> The light was awesome as well as Low rider .... Grif zipped right along in there ! Amazing to be riding glades this late in the season !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



To think that Grif was not able to link a turn and was snow plowing the first day of the season.  We came back to Killington so he could go down Rime where he went into the woods unwillingly and broke his pole!  He was convinced that that run was steeper - hahahaha!



JimG. said:


> My son and I were there today I'll bet I saw you guys at some point. Trees on Skye Peak were good as well as what was already mentioned. Really a great last weekend of April.



My son and I also went into the woods to the right of East Fall.



Superstar Headwall



Superstar Toast


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 27, 2015)

If you ask me they have a chance at the record this year - so far it has been the most conducive spring to base retention that I can remember.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 27, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> If you ask me they have a chance at the record this year - so far it has been the most conducive spring to base retention that I can remember.



If this general overall weather pattern of a bit cooler and dryer than normal sticks around the next couple of months, you may be right!

If we get a major, prolonged pattern shift to warm, humid and wet, then highly doubtful

Heck, with how much snow I saw 1st hand at K on Saturday and Memorial Day being "early" this year, I'd give them a decent chance of having more than just Superstar in play trail wise then if this weather pattern continues


----------



## jasdmd0 (Apr 27, 2015)

The pile at the top of Superstar was big enough on Saturday that my 9yr old and 11yr old actually wanted to climb it so I could send it to my wife, who was home working in CT! 

Easily 25 feet of snow still in that pile


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 28, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> If you ask me they have a chance at the record this year - so far it has been the most conducive spring to base retention that I can remember.



Isn't the record June 22nd or 24th? No way that happens. But a June is definitely possible.


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 28, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Isn't the record June 22nd or 24th? No way that happens. But a June is definitely possible.


I believe it was June 22, but there were earned-turns in July that year.

I suspect they could make it well into June - I predicted June 7; but based on staffing rosters, May 31 seems to be their final day.  Strange that they wouldn't go until June 1. but there may be a payroll period issue or the like.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 28, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> I believe it was June 22, but there were earned-turns in July that year.
> 
> *I suspect they could make it well into June - I predicted June 7*; but based on staffing rosters, May 31 seems to be their final day.  Strange that they wouldn't go until June 1. but there may be a payroll period issue or the like.



Arapahoe Basin publicly announced that they will stay open until June 7th as well, that would be pretty cool if Killington beat them out to have the latest closing date of a non-glacial ski area, seems like the PR alone would be worth it but that's just me.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 28, 2015)

A-Basin may stay open later.  they always announce a first weekend of June closing then extend as warranted.  If Killington choses not to operate on 6/1 because of a payroll issue after all of the hype about "JUNE" they will take a beating on KZone and here.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 28, 2015)

No way they close for the season on May 31 after saying on the national news they are hoping for June.  If there is skiing on the 31st, they will open on mainly grass if they have to on the first.  If conditions are really poor they will offer free skiing. May offer free skiing wether good or bad!


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 28, 2015)

If you are basing your predictions based on staffing levels projected for a month from now, you might as well throw darts at the wall. 

No hospitality company has any real idea how to staff 5 weeks out unless the place is 100% booked and paid for by a group, otherwise you plan out as best as you can and adapt as needed. 

So end of the day, they aren't going to tell a bunch of seasonal employees to block out their schedules 6 weeks from now, when one good rain event could have them closing much earlier. 

It sucks for the employee either way.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 28, 2015)

The Canyon quad and Snowden triple are running this weekend for upper mountain access!  With decent weather forecast, there's no way I can not go.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 28, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> The Canyon quad and Snowden triple are running this weekend for upper mountain access!  With decent weather forecast, there's no way I can not go.



This has a nice ring to it, too:

"Tonight the groomers will stay off all but 5 open trails to preserve soft bumps on the lower mountain."


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 28, 2015)

CONDITIONS

KILLINGTON*/*THE MOUNTAIN*/*CONDITIONS

Tuesday, April 28, 2015

5:03 pm 04/28/15--You already know that chilly temperatures are keeping the snowpack in great shape and that we are spinning Superstar Express an extra hour every day so you can enjoy extra turns, extra bumps and extra goggle tans. Now here's the big scoop - BONUS LIFTS THIS WEEKEND!*

That's right, the upper mountain is so snowy that we are spinning the Canyon Quad and Snowdon Triple on Saturday and Sunday. Both will turn until 5:00 p.m. Saturday, and the trail count will jump into the 40s. The temperatures will probably climb higher. It's going to be gorgeous so make sure you spend the first weekend of May enjoying the ridiculous snow coverage in the canyon, on north ridge and Snowdon Mountain, and of course Skye Peak.

Tonight the groomers will stay off all but 5 open trails to preserve soft bumps on the lower mountain. The Superstar Express Quad spins from 9:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. on Wednesday.

Open terrain is for intermediate and advanced skiers and riders only. Be aware of spring conditions and thin cover; ski or ride with care.*

K-1 Lodge is open for food, drinks, rentals, equipment repair, Killington Sports and lift tickets. Snow Sports Lessons have ended for the season.

The Superstar Express Quad will be spinning until 5:00 p.m. daily through May 3, 2015 then weekends/holidays only as long as conditions permit. Keep up on all the spring operations updates*right here.

Operating Day: 178


----------



## 180 (Apr 28, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 29, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Isn't the record June 22nd or 24th? No way that happens. But a June is definitely possible.



Says who?! :grin:

I was a K passholder from 1995 to 1999, which was the era they pushed it often (June 22 in 1997) and there was never this much snow around May first. That said, the whole effort could go to sh*t with a bad warm-up.

In June that year there was heavy hiking down the headwall and the bottom and a small ribbon on the flats. I doubt they will be open with conditions like that anymore unless it is just to make it to 6/1.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 29, 2015)

Its going to get into the 70's the beginning og the week.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 29, 2015)

They have that mountain of snow to push on the head wall when it starts to melt.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 29, 2015)

They also have another mountain behind the fence past the lift when you get off. I don't think the head wall will be a problem.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 29, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> They have that mountain of snow to push on the head wall when it starts to melt.


The June dune.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 30, 2015)

Also, if they loose Skyelark at the top or the bottom, there's a ton of snow in the middle there that with burning some diesel in a few cats they could push over towards Superstar to augment what's there


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 30, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Also, if they loose Skyelark at the top or the bottom, there's a ton of snow in the middle there that with burning some diesel in a few cats they could push over towards Superstar to augment what's there


The upper Skyelark/lower Bittersweet combination usually lasts just as long as Superstar or pretty damn close. Don't recall them ever pushing snow over from there in the past. Last year that combination closed 1 day before Supe did.


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 30, 2015)

FWIW, Killington's web-site is now stating: Daily thru May 3; F, S, S thru May 31 + Memorial Day (May 25) and June 1 (all pending 'conditions permitting').


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 30, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Anyone know if they are planning to seed some bumps on lower Superstar to close out the season?  I vaguely recall seeing some pics of some nice seeded lines in recent years.



K is seeding moguls tonight on both upper and lower Superstar, per their report.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 30, 2015)

Why seed, just let it go natural like a hippie chick at Woodstock!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 30, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> K is seeding moguls tonight on both upper and lower Superstar, per their report.



Sweet  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 30, 2015)

Plenty of natural bumps today.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 30, 2015)

Yup.  I was there yesterday.  Lots of Ovation to Superstar.  The top of Ovation off of Nivis Walk looked like it was probably toast after yesterday...


Ovation


Skyehawk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 30, 2015)

Top of Ovation is still in play, but you don't want to be using your new skis!


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2015)

There was lots of snow on middle ovation last weekend.  Will find out tomorrow.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 30, 2015)

^My 7 year old skied it several times yesterday - with absolutely zero regard for his skis...  Surprisingly, they fared pretty well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> ^My 7 year old skied it several times yesterday - with absolutely zero regard for his skis...  Surprisingly, they fared pretty well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looking forward to whatever killington gives me.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 30, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Plenty of natural bumps today. View attachment 16721



In that 1st image, that looks pretty crappy with almost no way to avoid riding over grass/dirt/rocks there at the top.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 30, 2015)

Trail is closed. You cut in after the break in the snow.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 1, 2015)

dlague said:


> Looking forward to whatever killington gives me.



I should have quoted chuckstah.  I was replying to his comment about the top of ovation.  

I'm sure you'll enjoy it.  It's hard not to have fun skiing this time of year.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcb890 (May 1, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Trail is closed. You cut in after the break in the snow.



Ah, makes sense then!


----------



## powhunter (May 1, 2015)

Ovulation looks damn good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (May 2, 2015)

I read somewhere (forget where) that last year Killington sold approx. 600 spring passes. This year they've sold over 2,000.


----------



## machski (May 6, 2015)

Well, count me in as one of the new 1400 sold this year.  Haven't gotten quite the use I'd hoped but enjoyed every day of turns there this spring!  Hope it gets offered again next season (though I have the Max Pass add-on to my SR so I have a few days there and Pico anyway)

Edit:  Not done yet at K.  Plan to be there Friday and if they make it at least 2 of the 4 days over Memorial Weekend.


----------



## Domeskier (May 6, 2015)

machski said:


> Well, count me in as one of the new 1400 sold this year.  Haven't gotten quite the use I'd hoped but enjoyed every day of turns there this spring!  Hope it gets offered again next season (though I have the Max Pass add-on to my SR so I have a few days there and Pico anyway)
> 
> Edit:  Not done yet at K.  Plan to be there Friday and if they make it at least 2 of the 4 days over Memorial Weekend.



I'm kind of kicking myself for not getting it.  Have 4 days at K so far this spring and planning on at least 2 more.  I think the fifth day will put me over the spring pass price.


----------



## catsup948 (May 7, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I'm kind of kicking myself for not getting it.  Have 4 days at K so far this spring and planning on at least 2 more.  I think the fifth day will put me over the spring pass price.



When did that spring pass go on sale? End of March?


----------



## chuckstah (May 7, 2015)

It went on sale in late Feb for $179. Valid beginning March 14th. Price went to $199 on Mar 1st.


----------



## catsup948 (May 7, 2015)

Good deal right there!


----------



## steamboat1 (May 7, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Good deal right there!


Great deal right there if you use it. My friend with 10 days on the spring pass got his daily skiing cost below $19 & he's not done yet. He paid the early price.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 8, 2015)

Its official now.Killington is now the last man standing.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2015)

MSS throw in the towel?


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 8, 2015)

Nope,I was wrong.They still show opening this weekend.


----------



## joshua segal (May 8, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> MSS throw in the towel?


Not according to Patrick (madpat).  I assume the poster meant in the NE USA.


----------



## Newpylong (May 8, 2015)

http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/webcam/superstar.html

Every chair going up with people on it.


----------



## chuckstah (May 8, 2015)

K was busy today. Lots of people waiting at opening bell. Never waited more than a few chairs, but very few were going up empty. Skied 9-1.


----------



## chuckstah (May 8, 2015)

A few pics. Snow is going fast, but still ok on the main routes. The last pic is old Bittersweet that barely had a ribbon. Closed but navigable with a 5 foot section of grass. Had to do it twice!


----------



## machski (May 8, 2015)

Yup, awesome day, pushed 80 (was this June 8th??), Superstar and Skylark are still wall to wall, TTB.  Ungroomed was perfect corn amazing all day.  Bikinis on skis came out after lunch too!


----------



## Newpylong (May 9, 2015)

This beautiful weather is destroying the June shot ugh.


----------



## skiadikt (May 9, 2015)

absolutely awesome spring skiing. skied fri & sat. my sense is memorial weekend is easy but the blast furnace temps have taken it's toll even on the mighty supe. the following weekend will be tougher. the "consensus" closing is mon june 1.


----------



## catsup948 (May 10, 2015)

Temps are cooling a bit later in the week.  I'm hoping I find a nice sunny day in the 60s next weekend.


----------



## Smellytele (May 12, 2015)

Hope to get there this Friday 5/15...


----------



## chuckstah (May 15, 2015)

Get it this weekend if you want no walking. Not sure it will be continuous by Sun afternoon. 
Middle superstar almost done in one spot


----------



## Jcb890 (May 15, 2015)

Ugh, really?  I was hoping to get there next weekend the 24th.  But, if there is hiking involved, I don't see how they can possibly still get away with charging a $54 window price for lift tickets.


----------



## Domeskier (May 15, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Get it this weekend if you want no walking. Not sure it will be continuous by Sun afternoon.
> Middle superstar almost done in one spot



Have any zipper lines reformed on middle superstar after the grooming?


----------



## chuckstah (May 15, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Ugh, really?  I was hoping to get there next weekend the 24th.  But, if there is hiking involved, I don't see how they can possibly still get away with charging a $54 window price for lift tickets.



There is still some snow to move around if they want to.  If K decides Memorial Day is it they may fix the bad spots each day.  But if they are serious about June first there will most likely be quite a bit of walking involved.  Not sure what the window price will be next week, but almost nobody pays it.  Plenty of people skiing Skylark today with walking/dirt skiing required in at least 3 spots.  I'm just glad that the lift is still running.


----------



## chuckstah (May 15, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Have any zipper lines reformed on middle superstar after the grooming?



When I arrived just before noon you could not even tell that the trail was groomed!  Still decent bumps on lower Skylark mixed in with mud, rocks and grass.  Good times.


----------



## Domeskier (May 15, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> When I arrived just before noon you could not even tell that the trail was groomed!  Still decent bumps on lower Skylark mixed in with mud, rocks and grass.  Good times.



Nice!


----------



## steamboat1 (May 16, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Ugh, really?  I was hoping to get there next weekend the 24th.  But, if there is hiking involved, I don't see how they can possibly still get away with charging a $54 window price for lift tickets.


It's an extra $20 for the hiking pass.


----------



## joshua segal (May 16, 2015)

*May 15, 2015 - Fri.*
The bad:
1. It was crowded - not the lift, but the trail.  There were a lot of poor skiers out-of-control, going way too fast for conditions and crowd.
2. Superstar was overgroomed: Where it was groomed was nice for the first hour but got deep and heavy.  The ungroomed areas held up better to the traffic.
Will they make it to June?
I'd say about half the heap at the top of the headwall is gone and about 2/3 of the pile behind the snow fence is gone.  There were a couple of choke points on the left and right on the way down.  There is no question in my mind that they will wake it thru Memorial Day (May 25).  If Killington's management wants to remain open (with some walking required as per S-K-I Limited or ASC), June 1 should be easy.  If they want full t2b, June skiing, that may be a question mark.
The good:
1. There were two ways down: Superstar and Skyelark, but some walking was required on Skyelark.  As such, Skyelark got much less traffic and the bumps were nicer than Superstar in the afternoon.
2. The left and right sides of Superstar held up much better than the groomed center.
3. The weather was lovely.  The air was dry so even the high temps didn't let it get to that really sticky crud.
---
Day 109 for me.  Hope to get one or two more.


----------



## Smellytele (May 16, 2015)

I was there as well yesterday and skylark is most likely done. one walking section in the middle and grass skiing in a few spots. I got there at 9:15 and was skiing by 9:45. After the first 2 runs you couldn't tell the groomed at all. By the afternoon big bumps and troughs were the norm. there was really only 2 spots that had an issue with cover to skiers left of the lift tower in the middle of the lower trail and up where the mid flat spot transitioned into the steeper lower section, again skiers left. plenty of room to ski around both. 
While there was a fair amount of people I wouldn't call the trail crowded by any meaning of the word. Never felt like "shit these people are too close and I can't handle it."


----------



## JDMRoma (May 16, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> I was there as well yesterday and skylark is most likely done. one walking section in the middle and grass skiing in a few spots. I got there at 9:15 and was skiing by 9:45. After the first 2 runs you couldn't tell the groomed at all. By the afternoon big bumps and troughs were the norm. there was really only 2 spots that had an issue with cover to skiers left of the lift tower in the middle of the lower trail and up where the mid flat spot transitioned into the steeper lower section, again skiers left. plenty of room to ski around both.
> While there was a fair amount of people I wouldn't call the trail crowded by any meaning of the word. Never felt like "shit these people are too close and I can't handle it."



We started right around the same time ! Must have crossed paths a few time but not knowing what you looked like other than a tele    

Never got the overcrowded thing at all either   !! Great day  !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 16, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> By the afternoon big bumps and troughs were the norm.



Glad to hear it.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2015)

Would feel bad for Mike and the mountain operations crew if they don't make June.  They've made one hell of an effort this year.


----------



## machski (May 16, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Would feel bad for Mike and the mountain operations crew if they don't make June.  They've made one hell of an effort this year.



But you can't control mother nature.  After the cold winter we had, to get the first full week of May 80+ all week and half of the next, that will kill it every time.  Meanwhile the West has been getting dumped.  They gave the effort, but still 10 feet short of the 80's and 90's depths.  If you really want to make June, you have to stack it to 40 feet!!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2015)

Woah woah woah buddy.  You most certainly can control the weather.  Just ask bdfreetuna.  Killington could have employed a few chemtrail plans and Superstar would've made it to July


----------



## Not Sure (May 16, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Woah woah woah buddy.  You most certainly can control the weather.  Just ask bdfreetuna.  Killington could have employed a few chemtrail plans and Superstar would've made it to July



?...Could'nt find a hand grenade imodicon......

I think they sould invest in some insulated construction blankets like the type used by concrete workers after they pour in cold weather.
or infield covers on rolls ...just a thought.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 16, 2015)

Whatever happens they're still the last man standing. Bump bashing continues next week( & beyond ?).


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> ?...Could'nt find a hand grenade imodicon......
> 
> I think they sould invest in some insulated construction blankets like the type used by concrete workers after they pour in cold weather.
> or infield covers on rolls ...just a thought.



Highwaystar has made this suggestion and was dead serious.  :lol:

Tarp Superstar and ski until July


----------



## ss20 (May 16, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Highwaystar has made this suggestion and was dead serious.  :lol:
> 
> Tarp Superstar and ski until July



I've read up on Jiminy Peak tarping the lower part of their hill in the 70s during early season.  Obviously much smaller than Supe.  Problem was that just an inch of snow would make it too heavy to move.  

The guys at Polar Peak use hay to keep their snow.  Convert Snowshed into a working farm perhaps? :lol:


----------



## fcksummer (May 16, 2015)

Once that new snow gun that works in above freezing temps hits the market, this won't be an issue. :wink:


----------



## joshua segal (May 17, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> Once that new snow gun that works in above freezing temps hits the market, this won't be an issue. :wink:


That technology already exists.  Tenney Mountain (now NELSAP) tried that in the summer of 2003.  They discovered there was a big difference between making snow in July and August and keeping the snow that they made!


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2015)

ss20 said:


> I've read up on Jiminy Peak tarping the lower part of their hill in the 70s during early season.  Obviously much smaller than Supe.  Problem was that just an inch of snow would make it too heavy to move.
> 
> The guys at Polar Peak use hay to keep their snow.  Convert Snowshed into a working farm perhaps? :lol:



Jiminy's "sno-coat" tarps, if I remember their name correctly all these years later, were used to help preserve early season snowmaking efforts when a thaw/rain cycle hit. They used it for a couple of seasons (the 180 and 360 trails used to have rolled up orange/red tarps on the side that resembled the rolled tarps that a major league baseball team uses to cover the infield) but ultimately found out that the labor costs and time it took to deploy the tarps and then spool them back up when snowmaking favorable temps returned actually often ended up delaying the restarting of the snowmaking system and slowing down base building efforts in the early season. So it was a short lived product there.

Now, if K sticks with the Friday - Sunday late season operating plan, you could see, if its cost effect, the potential of this concept working, where the tarps are deployed on Sunday evening and kept in place until Thursday night when they're respooled - that doesn't get into the logistical issue of all that acreage of tarps and where to store them until say May, so they don't get buried and/or wrecked by the regular cat and snowmaking work that goes on under the Superstar lift and/or skiers/riders left of Supe


----------



## chuckstah (May 17, 2015)

Got out for a few early morning runs. Superstar is holding up well except for the one bad spot before the final drop. Skyelark is all but done. It will be interesting to see if they groom each day next weekend, or allow walking and go for June.  Or both?


----------



## chuckstah (May 17, 2015)

Couple more pics


----------



## joshua segal (May 17, 2015)

Nice photos.  They really capture the reality of the Killington product!  Were there lift lines?


----------



## MadPatSki (May 17, 2015)

Happy to see that you're accumulating days. Probably very close to 100 days Chuck?

I've taken the weekend off skiing, family is happy, especially for the last month where was leaving every weekend. This is my first weekend not skiing since mid-November. I'm stalled at 84 days, which is only 2 under last season 12-month total (I was at 80 at the end of May last season). However I don't think the 100 days will be in the cards this year, especially after I found out that Beartooth Basin isn't opening this season due to the terrible snow year out West.

I'm thinking (my daughter has something this week), maybe a trip up to visit Otto Rhode later this week...Kmart next weekend? Not sure yet, I'll look at the weather and the home fronts.

From your pictures, if they make it to June it will be with extensive walking (i.e.. similar to May 26 a couple of years ago or during my June 1, 1993 visit).


----------



## joshua segal (May 17, 2015)

FYI:  Killington: opening date/closing date/ days skied going back to the 60s   As you can see, this is not close to a record season in any of the 3 categories!

 2011/2012 October 29 – April 22 / 176
 2010/2011 November 2 – May 1 / 179
 2009/2010 November 7 – April 25 / 153
 2008/2009 November 2 – May 2 / 169
 2007/2008 November 16 – April 20 / 157
 2006/2007 November 23 – May 6 / 165
 2005/2006* October 29* – May 1 / 166
 2004/2005 November 9 – May 15 / 188
 2003/2004 November 10 – May 12 / 184
 2002/2003 October 25 – May 26 / 204
 2001/2002 November 6 – June 1 / 202
 2000/2001 October 29 – May 27 / 202
 1999/2000 October 25 – May 29 / 205
 1998/1999 October 22 – May 25 / 204
 1997/1998 October 1 – May 25 / 205
 1996/1997 October 4 – June 22 / 233
 1995/1996 October 17 – June 10 / 224
 1994/1995 October 3 – June 4 / 214
 1993/1994 October 1 – June 9 / 243
 1992/1993 October 1 – June 1 / 229
 1991/1992 October 21 – June 14 / 226
 1990/1991 October 27 – May 28 / 214
 1989/1990 October 10 – May 28 / 208
 1988/1989 October 13 – May 21 / 211
 1987/1988 October 12 – June 1 / 227
 1986/1987 October 10 – June 3 / 224
 1985/1986 October 1- June 3 / 224
 1984/1985 November 3 – June 2 / 212
 1983/1984 October 20 – June 21 / 246
 1982/1983 October 17 – June 16 / 240
 1981/1982 October 20 – June 15 / 225
 1980/1981 October 14 – May 27 / 226
 1979/1980 October 10 – May 23 / 221
 1978/1979 October 16 – May 22 / 219
 1977/1978 October 24 – May 23 / 195
 1976/1977 October 27 – May 15 / 201
 1975/1976 October 30 – May 5 / 173
 1974/1975 October 19 – May 12 / 190
 1973/1974 November 5 – April 30 / 177
 1972/1973 October 20 – April 15 / 184
 1971/1972 November 9 – May 18 / 192
 1970/1971 November 18 – May 21 / 184
 1969/1970 October 24 – May 4 / 178
 1968/1969 November 9 – May 10 / 183
 1967/1968 November 5 – April 7 / 154
 1966/1967 November 4 – May 2 / 180


----------



## MadPatSki (May 17, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> FYI:  Killington: opening date/closing date/ days skied going back to the 60s   As you can see, this is not close to a record season in any of the 3 categories!



I've seen that list before. I would love to add the pre-1966 season and also need to write down the last few years.

I don't have an extensive collection of pictures June 15, 1997 in which they closed the latest they ever have June 22. I definitely remember they were a few options other than Superstar that June 1. Of course, I did a retro TR for June 11, 1992 (see link). https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012/06/12/killington-vt-thursday-june-11-1992/

In draft mode (in my head - still need to scan some pictures) is a TR for May 21-24, 1984 from the old K Peak days, the previous record year where they made it to June 21.


----------



## joshua segal (May 17, 2015)

MadPatSki said:


> ...
> 
> In draft mode (in my head - still need to scan some pictures) is a TR for May 21-24, 1984 from the old K Peak days, the previous record year where they made it to June 21.


In the 1983-4 season, the June 21 skiing was Cascade to the mid-station.  In 1996-7 it was Superstar.

A summary of the earlier posting:
Earliest: Oct 1: Season: 1997-8; 1993-4; 1992-3
Latest: June 22: Season: 1996-7 (Close 2nd: June 21: Season 1983-4)
Most days open: 246: 1983-4


----------



## chuckstah (May 17, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Nice photos.  They really capture the reality of the Killington product!  Were there lift lines?



There were no lift lines today, but I was only there from 8-11 or so.  No lines longer than a few chairs yesterday from 12-5, but Superstar got a bit crowded at times in spots.  I think a lot of people will come out next weekend fearing it's the end.


----------



## chuckstah (May 17, 2015)

MadPatSki said:


> Happy to see that you're accumulating days. Probably very close to 100 days Chuck?
> 
> I've taken the weekend off skiing, family is happy, especially for the last month where was leaving every weekend. This is my first weekend not skiing since mid-November. I'm stalled at 84 days, which is only 2 under last season 12-month total (I was at 80 at the end of May last season). However I don't think the 100 days will be in the cards this year, especially after I found out that Beartooth Basin isn't opening this season due to the terrible snow year out West.
> 
> ...



Pat, today was day 99, day nine in May starting with the closing day at Sunday River. I will definitely be out on Friday for day 100, and probably at least one more day over the weekend.  Let me know if you go next weekend. Still think I can get a voucher or 2.  I'm in for June 1 as well, lift served or otherwise.


----------



## catsup948 (May 18, 2015)

Anyone have an idea on Killington's hiking policy midweek?  I have a half day Wednesday and I'm thinking of skipping work.  I should probably do work around the house but I'm tempted to make the journey if it's a nice day.


----------



## Newpylong (May 18, 2015)

They had the snow, but it has been pretty darn hot...


----------



## Brad J (May 18, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> In the 1983-4 season, the June 21 skiing was Cascade to the mid-station.



Back then it was cascade early season and downdraft late season


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 18, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Anyone have an idea on Killington's hiking policy midweek?  I have a half day Wednesday and I'm thinking of skipping work.  I should probably do work around the house but I'm tempted to make the journey if it's a nice day.



I've seen people posting about it, so I'm guessing it's ok


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (May 18, 2015)

I have never had an issue the few times I've hiked. Last year on June first there were close to 50 people, some skiing, a little jump set up, some just hanging out drinking and smoking.


----------



## chuckstah (May 18, 2015)

The June first patch last year.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 18, 2015)

Just saw somebody hiking Superstar.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 18, 2015)

What do you guys think about this weekend - will there be skiing on Superstar top to bottom?  Hiking/walking required?


----------



## Smellytele (May 18, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> What do you guys think about this weekend - will there be skiing on Superstar top to bottom?  Hiking/walking required?



If they drag from the top to the soon to be bare spot just above the tower in the trail it should be top to bottom. Well not sure about actually getting to the lift once at the bottom


----------



## dlague (May 18, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> What do you guys think about this weekend - will there be skiing on Superstar top to bottom?  Hiking/walking required?



we shall see - today's cam shot - I saw another camera angle that showed the run out to the lift still in place.


----------



## dlague (May 18, 2015)

The red circle is someone skinning up


----------



## dlague (May 18, 2015)

Getting crowded today! Obviously a slow day at work!


----------



## Jcb890 (May 18, 2015)

Way too crowded.  I don't even want to go if there's going to be that much traffic! :lol:


----------



## mister moose (May 18, 2015)

With the cooler temps and near freezing at night forecast this week, this weekend should be a lock.

There's 3 options Killington still has to extend and repair:

1) Farm lower Skylark.  They've done this a lot in the past, and it bolsters the lift path at the base.
2) Groom the center spine.  There's a fair bit of snow there to patch the tower 6 bare spot.  Doing that obviously limits the life of the mid section.
3) There's still 10-12 feet deep at the top.  If they want to avoid last year's headwall scramble, that will need to stay up top.

If they can get through this weekend without blowing all 3 reserves, and the following week isn't too warm, they have a chance at June 1.


----------



## Smellytele (May 19, 2015)

mister moose said:


> With the cooler temps and near freezing at night forecast this week, this weekend should be a lock.
> 
> There's 3 options Killington still has to extend and repair:
> 
> ...



Not much snow on lower skylark to farm


----------



## joshua segal (May 19, 2015)

A repeat of what I said on a different thread that I think is germain to this thread:

Will Killington make it to June?
As of Friday, May 15, I'd say about half the heap at the top of the headwall is gone and about 2/3 of the pile behind the snow fence is gone.  There were a couple of choke points on the left and right on the way down.  There is no question in my mind that they will wake it thru Memorial Day (May 25).  If Killington's management wants to remain open (with some walking required as per S-K-I Limited or ASC), June 1 should be easy.  If they want full t2b, June skiing may be a question mark.
----
As to the suggestion of moving snow from Skyelark: I doubt it is cost effective to move it that far.  They couldn't even make it so there was no walking last weekend.


----------



## Jonathan S. (May 19, 2015)

dlague said:


> The red circle is someone skinning up
> 
> View attachment 16890



Guilty as charged!

Here's my TR of sorts:
https://www.facebook.com/NERandoRac...141999&hash=-8342705824046843117&pagefilter=3
Saw seven other people getting in turns while I was there.
Also a Rutland Herald photographer, but doesn't look like his pics are up yet.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 19, 2015)

Jonathan S. said:


> Guilty as charged!
> 
> Here's my TR of sorts:
> https://www.facebook.com/NERandoRac...141999&hash=-8342705824046843117&pagefilter=3
> ...



That picture you took with the grass and dirt showing which requires hiking/walking - is that over on Skylark or is that on Superstar?


----------



## Jonathan S. (May 19, 2015)

^ Superstar, but even once it expands to about the hundred feet that I anticipate by Friday, just a casual walk, not a steep downhike.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 19, 2015)

Jonathan S. said:


> ^ Superstar, but even once it expands to about the hundred feet that I anticipate by Friday, just a casual walk, not a steep downhike.



Really?  Man, that's pretty disappointing.  I was hoping to go this weekend and be able to have top-to-bottom skiing and not have to take my board off.


----------



## powbmps (May 19, 2015)

That section melted fast.  There was still a good amount of snow there on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## machski (May 19, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Really?  Man, that's pretty disappointing.  I was hoping to go this weekend and be able to have top-to-bottom skiing and not have to take my board off.



If they do any grooming, I would suspect they will try and snow bridge that gap.


----------



## powhunter (May 19, 2015)

Shooting for Saturday


----------



## dlague (May 19, 2015)

powbmps said:


> That section melted fast.  There was still a good amount of snow there on Sunday afternoon.



Once the ground starts to appear it spreads quickly - then add runoff!


----------



## marcski (May 19, 2015)

dlague said:


> Once the ground starts to appear it spreads quickly - then add runoff!



They dumped a few hay bales on it Sunday morning to try and absorb some of the water to slow the melt off.


----------



## catsup948 (May 19, 2015)

Will 4 days straight of skiing Superstar take it down?  Key has been no rain to undermine the snow.  I'm curious how it looks come Tuesday.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 19, 2015)

powhunter said:


> Shooting for Saturday



Go get it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckstah (May 21, 2015)

It appears that they fixed the breach in Superstar looking at the webcam this morning.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 21, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> It appears that they fixed the breach in Superstar looking at the webcam this morning.



I would hope so.  I kind of figured they would move snow around to allow top-to-bottom boarding/skiing for this weekend.  Or as much of the weekend as they can.


----------



## xwhaler (May 21, 2015)

Catsup948 is on site and about to start hiking for turns---just sent me this pic...I'm sure he will comment later on how it is


----------



## Newpylong (May 21, 2015)

6/1 gonna be tight! Looks like some 70s weather coming back.

Though usually in June you always had to hike down the headwall and to the lift at the bottom anyway. I think they can do it if they choose. There still is a good amount of snow to move around.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 21, 2015)

Pretty cool that they will have lift served continuous skiing on Memorial Day weekend.  I realize that was a regular thing back in the day, but its a new to me concept that I didn't know anything about until 2008


----------



## chuckstah (May 21, 2015)

Memorial day will be the last regular season day, with the lift also spinning on June first with free lift tickets, if there is anything left to ski. According to k conditions update. Memorial day will be free for veterans.


----------



## catsup948 (May 21, 2015)

Superstar was sweet today.  Due to time constraints I only made it about halfway up, did a lap and then went a 1/4 the way up.  Bumps were nice and supple.  Not a zipper line by any means, maybe higher up, but they were a lot of fun to ski.  Glad I made it out briefly for my first time in May.  Seven straight months.  I'm may have to get out in June just because I have too!


----------



## catsup948 (May 21, 2015)

Pictures


----------



## dlague (May 21, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Superstar was sweet today.  Due to time constraints I only made it about halfway up, did a lap and then went a 1/4 the way up.  Bumps were nice and supple.  Not a zipper line by any means, maybe higher up, but they were a lot of fun to ski.  Glad I made it out briefly for my first time in May.  Seven straight months.  I'm may have to get out in June just because I have too!



Nice!  June turns s sound good!


----------



## dlague (May 21, 2015)

Today's pic!


----------



## catsup948 (May 21, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Memorial day will be the last regular season day, with the lift also spinning on June first with free lift tickets, if there is anything left to ski. According to k conditions update. Memorial day will be free for veterans.



This is smart.  There is no snow at the chair.  They are really going to have to move snow around to load it.   There still is a a lot of snow in places.  Likely it sticks around for week or so into June.  The big bare spot in the middle is real and looks like they are just going to try to band aid it closed as much as they can.  With the heavy traffic this weekend it be a very large bare spot by Monday night.  June 1st will be a bit of hiking I'm sure, but hey for free who cares?


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 21, 2015)

They should have some crazy promo that you ski for free if you carry two bucketfuls of snow from an adjacent trail. Hey, ever bit helps.


----------



## chuckstah (May 21, 2015)

Most likely they will leave it as is. Toss some hay bales, or a few barrels of snow near the loading area and you walk from the end of the snow to the lift.  If there is a ramp off the top you put skis on and ski all the way down. If no ramp at the top you carry skis onto the chair, and walk to the snow at the top. This was always standard practice "back in the day".


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2015)

dlague said:


> Today's pic!



Still a crap load of snow considering the weather we've had.  Warmest early May I can remember.  It's pretty much been 65-75+ and sunny almost every single day this month. Drought conditions


----------



## steamboat1 (May 22, 2015)

_4:57 pm 05/21/15--_Welcome back skiers and riders. It is  Memorial Day weekend and that means four days of fun here in Killington.  We'll start things off Friday with top-to-bottom skiing and riding on  the expert-level Superstar Trail. In order to preserve snow we've kept  the grooming to a minimum, smoothing just a single lane down the middle.  The groomers have been working for the last two nights to reconnect the  upper and lower sections so we will start the weekend with continuous  skiing and riding, though we may have some walking required as weekend  traffic takes its toll. Natural melting has reduced the size of the  moguls so expect delightful medium sized bumps on Friday morning.  Conditions change fast in late May so stay tuned for updates. 

Looking  ahead, we want to prepare you for the possibility that this will be the  last weekend. As we've said all along, Mother Nature will decide when  we pull the plug, and she's getting insistent. We do plan to run the  lift on Monday June 1, and tickets will be complimentary on that day.  There will most definitely be multiple mandatory walking sections by  then but if skiing or riding in June is on your bucket list, this could  be your chance. As for the weekend of May 29-31, we don't currently plan  to operate because we just don't think the snow will hold up well  enough to handle the weekend traffic. If cooler temperatures prevail  between now and then, and the snow holds up, we will reassess closer to  the weekend.

:beer:


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 22, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> _4:57 pm 05/21/15--_Welcome back skiers and riders. It is  Memorial Day weekend and that means four days of fun here in Killington.  We'll start things off Friday with top-to-bottom skiing and riding on  the expert-level Superstar Trail. In order to preserve snow we've kept  the grooming to a minimum, smoothing just a single lane down the middle.  The groomers have been working for the last two nights to reconnect the  upper and lower sections so we will start the weekend with continuous  skiing and riding, though we may have some walking required as weekend  traffic takes its toll. Natural melting has reduced the size of the  moguls so expect delightful medium sized bumps on Friday morning.  Conditions change fast in late May so stay tuned for updates.
> 
> Looking  ahead, we want to prepare you for the possibility that this will be the  last weekend. As we've said all along, Mother Nature will decide when  we pull the plug, and she's getting insistent. We do plan to run the  lift on Monday June 1, and tickets will be complimentary on that day.  There will most definitely be multiple mandatory walking sections by  then but if skiing or riding in June is on your bucket list, this could  be your chance. *As for the weekend of May 29-31, we don't currently plan  to operate because we just don't think the snow will hold up well  enough to handle the weekend traffic.* If cooler temperatures prevail  between now and then, and the snow holds up, we will reassess closer to  the weekend.
> 
> :beer:



Dammit! I was planning to ski one of those days

I do have to admire Killingtons tenacity to get to June 1st though, even if requires a small amount of mountaineering and land nav:smash:


----------



## steamboat1 (May 22, 2015)

Wouldn't be the first time I've carried my skis on & off the lift at K. Even had to ride the GMX at Mt. Ellen up & down carrying skis, Summit chair was ski on ski off.

Even if it's June 1 with free skiing I'd still like to be able to get a lift ticket dated June 1. Don't have one of them.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 22, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Wouldn't be the first time I've carried my skis on & off the lift at K. Even had to ride the GMX at Mt. Ellen up & down carrying skis, Summit chair was ski on ski off.
> 
> Even if it's June 1 with free skiing I'd still like to be able to get a lift ticket dated June 1. Don't have one of them.



Yep, on and off were pretty frequent back then. 

Let's see, I have a few of those? 1992, 1993, 1994, 1995, 1996 & 1997. However I've never skied on May 26, 30 and 31.  Those are my only missing days in May. Oh yeah, I have a lift ticket for June 1 last year at Stowe....it was for the Toll Road...and yes, we went skiing to.

I remember on June 1, 1993 where the walking required was probably as long as the snow cover.

Posted in the Closing Thread, but I had a bit of time to do a quick analysis of Killington dates and see what it means? Is the Beast back? I think they are.

May be last weekend, May or June ? Eastern Closing Thread 2014-15 – Part 7
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2015...014-15-part-7/


----------



## Newpylong (May 22, 2015)

Beast is def back. Some Junes the walking was a longggg way.


----------



## Puck it (May 22, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> Beast is def back. Some Junes the walking was a longggg way.


Scotty says what?


----------



## steamboat1 (May 22, 2015)

Word from the mountain today is the lift is still ski on ski off.


----------



## catsup948 (May 22, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Word from the mountain today is the lift is still ski on ski off.



Wow! That is great.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 22, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Wow! That is great.



If you look at the Peak Lodge cam on their website you can see the ski on part. I like how they've been zooming in that camera to show the Superstar lift line the past couple weekends. Amazing they can get that clear a picture of the base from the peak.

http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/webcam/peak.html


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Wouldn't be the first time I've carried my skis on & off the lift at K. Even had to ride the GMX at Mt. Ellen up & down carrying skis, Summit chair was ski on ski off.
> 
> Even if it's June 1 with free skiing I'd still like to be able to get a lift ticket dated June 1. Don't have one of them.



If it is free why print lift tickets!


----------



## Smellytele (May 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> If it is free why print lift tickets!



insurance reasons


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> insurance reasons



got it - the risk and responsibility disclosure that no one reads.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 22, 2015)

That and some folks might want a ticket that says June 1st for memories sake.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (May 22, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> That and some folks might want a ticket that says June 1st for memories sake.



Bingo


----------



## ironhippy (May 22, 2015)

my local hill will print you a ticket if you forget your pass or have a pass from the sister mountain (same owners, season pass works at both mountains). 
Early season their pass machine broke, so they gave out lift tickets to customers who planned on getting their pass that day.

The rule of thumb seems to be you need a ticket to get on the lift regardless.


----------



## chuckstah (May 22, 2015)

Superstar skied great today. Good cover for this time of year. Only thin cover was the groomed in snow bridge. Several groomers on the hill at top, middle and bottom to repIr bad spots once again tonight.


----------



## Domeskier (May 22, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Superstar skied great today. Good cover for this time of year. Only thin cover was the groomed in snow bridge. Several groomers on the hill at top, middle and bottom to repIr bad spots once again tonight.



Did the bridge between middle and lower SS hold up all day?


----------



## cdskier (May 22, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Even had to ride the GMX at Mt. Ellen up & down carrying skis, Summit chair was ski on ski off.



I did that 3 years ago at SB...near the end of March! They were limiting Summit chair to 2 people per chair due to how narrow the path was to unload at the top.

So yea, having to do that in late May or June is certainly nothing to complain about!


----------



## chuckstah (May 22, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Did the bridge between middle and lower SS hold up all day?



Yep, held up well all day, at least til 3:30 when I left.  Just some thin spots easily avoided.  It was bumped up nice like the rest of the trail, but troughs were getting down to dirt in a couple spots.  Word was they'll patch it up best they can over the weekend.


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2015)

Who will be there tomorow?


----------



## steamboat1 (May 22, 2015)

cdskier said:


> I did that 3 years ago at SB...near the end of March! They were limiting Summit chair to 2 people per chair due to how narrow the path was to unload at the top.
> 
> So yea, having to do that in late May or June is certainly nothing to complain about!


Think it was 4 years ago in April. They closed the summit chair for about an hour so ski patrol could fill up toboggans with snow from the woods to dump on the trail off the summit to keep it skiable. Skied south in the morning & they had to close Snowball because of lack of snow. Figured north would be better. It was but not by much. Weren't enough people there to limit loading. This was on Fri., how they stayed open till Sun. is beyond me.


----------



## Cornhead (May 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> Who will be there tomorow?



I'll be there, will you? I think I may sleep in. I plan on being there around 10. It's supposed to be below freezing overnight. They state on their website they may delay opening. Didn't foresee skiing in ski gear again this year, figured it was shorts and tee shirts the rest of the way.


----------



## Domeskier (May 22, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Yep, held up well all day, at least til 3:30 when I left.  Just some thin spots easily avoided.  It was bumped up nice like the rest of the trail, but troughs were getting down to dirt in a couple spots.  Word was they'll patch it up best they can over the weekend.


Cool.  Thanks for the info.  thinking about making the trip but don't really want to walk.


----------



## ss20 (May 22, 2015)

Some farewell flakes on the Killington webcam tonight.  So long snow, see you in 5 months!  

http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/webcam/golf.html


----------



## steamboat1 (May 23, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Some farewell flakes on the Killington webcam tonight.  So long snow, see you in 5 months!



Someone over on TGR figured Sugarbush picked up 2"-5" last night at elevation. He posted pictures to prove it.


----------



## dlague (May 23, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Cool.  Thanks for the info.  thinking about making the trip but don't really want to walk.



There will be no walking on Sunday and I think they have a good chance to be covered for Monday too.  They have the snow cats nearby.


----------



## mister moose (May 26, 2015)

dlague said:


> There will be no walking on Sunday and I think they have a good chance to be covered for Monday too.  They have the snow cats nearby.



Not so much. Walking optional Sunday am, walking was the choice of most by Sunday pm.  Monday was 300 feet of aggressive grass/mud skiing, with a new weak brown spot 500 feet uphill from that.  Also a shark tooth zone 3 turn down from the summit, and the Launch Pad crossover was opening up.


Good to meet 180, who introduced himself Sunday.


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2015)

Wow, going fast!  With this weeks blow torch - it will go real fast especially if thunder storms pass through.


----------



## mriceyman (May 26, 2015)

I know its free june 1 but is it really skiing if hiking half the trail is required?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mister moose (May 26, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> I know its free june 1 but is it really skiing if hiking half the trail is required?



I dunno... is it still sex if your clothes are half on?


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> I know its free june 1 but is it really skiing if hiking half the trail is required?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



No different than those who decide to hike up and ski patches on the way down.  Lift served hiking and skiing!  Better get those muck ski boot ready!  It is going to get messy!  

Based on the current forecast for June 1st - it might not happen period!


----------



## Cornhead (May 26, 2015)

mister moose said:


> I dunno... is it still sex if your clothes are half on?



Depends which half.


----------



## AdironRider (May 26, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> I know its free june 1 but is it really skiing if hiking half the trail is required?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




Everyone bitches that they don't stay open as long as back in the day, then conveniently bitches when K makes the effort and provides a similar product to what was offered back in the day.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 26, 2015)

AdironRider said:


> Everyone bitches that they don't stay open as long as back in the day, then conveniently bitches when K makes the effort and provides a similar product to what was offered back in the day.



I didn't take it as bitching.  


.


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I didn't take it as bitching.
> 
> 
> .



Neither did I!  It is a conversation based on what is going on.


----------



## joshua segal (May 26, 2015)

I recommend that you try it.  If you don't like it, you don't have to do it again.  It really isn't that muddy.  If your skis are junky enough, some people even ski over the bare spots.  

Based on the quantity of snow remaining at the top of the headwall, I suspect the walking will be at the place they put in the snow-bridge last weekend (I think - around tower 6 ) and perhaps to get back to the lift at the bottom.  My guess is that of the 1199 vertical feet served by the Superstar Express, you'll actually get between 900' and 1000' vertical per run.


----------



## chuckstah (May 26, 2015)

As of noon yesterday the headwall was done, pile at the top going fast, and kind of useless at this point. I believe it will be much more walking than snow by Friday, let alone June 1. The flat middle section is all but done. I think the only marginal skiing will be the lower section, where it will be easier to hike than ride a lift. I hope I am wrong,


----------



## 180 (May 26, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> As of noon yesterday the headwall was done, pile at the top going fast, and kind of useless at this point. I believe it will be much more walking than snow by Friday, let alone June 1. The flat middle section is all but done. I think the only marginal skiing will be the lower section, where it will be easier to hike than ride a lift. I hope I am wrong,



Pretty much agree with this


----------



## Newpylong (May 26, 2015)

So like it always used to be in June. Hoof it down the headwall. Dirt ski the middle gap, and hike down to the chair.


----------



## chuckstah (May 26, 2015)

Can't wait!  I'll be there chair or not.!   Should be a handful of turns up high on snow, and a decent patch on the lower third. That snow is still fairly deep. 80's will take a toll though.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 27, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> I recommend that you try it.  If you don't like it, you don't have to do it again.


Truer words never spoken


----------



## dlague (May 27, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Can't wait!  I'll be there chair or not.!   Should be a handful of turns up high on snow, and a decent patch on the lower third. That snow is still fairly deep. 80's will take a toll though.



I think the heat and the liquid snow will gobble up a lot of what is left sadly.


----------



## dlague (May 27, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Can't wait!  I'll be there chair or not.!   Should be a handful of turns up high on snow, and a decent patch on the lower third. That snow is still fairly deep. 80's will take a toll though.



I think the heat and the liquid snow will gobble up a lot of what is left sadly.


----------



## Domeskier (May 27, 2015)

Someone over at Kzone posted this pic from yesterday:


----------



## joshua segal (May 27, 2015)

Wow!  That is substantial snow loss.  It remains to be seen what the groomer can do.  It will be best for Monday, if they don't do any grooming until the last minute.  Not clear from the photo how much (if any) of the whale at the top can be pushed down the headwall.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 27, 2015)

Looks like hiking the bottom patch will be the best option.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 27, 2015)

When I was there on Friday the base depths didn't seem all that deep to me, but perhaps I'm wrong.  I'd love to go the 1st, but I think this past Friday was my last day.

Also, it was my first time riding Superstar (ever).  I didn't realize how steep some of the sections were.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Looks like hiking the bottom patch will be the best option.



On Friday I enjoyed riding the top section the best.  However, it looks like the bottom patch will be the best option for people who still want to go.

Are people going up and hiking mid-week when they are closed or is that not allowed?


----------



## mriceyman (May 27, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I didn't take it as bitching.
> 
> 
> .



Thank you.. Not bitching at all and it wouldve been awesome if they couldve had ttb in june but may was a scorcher and killed any chance of that. If they didnt make such a big push to stay open to june they wouldve been closed monday for the season. Again i give k kudos for trying there best


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Someone over at Kzone posted this pic from yesterday:




What would be nice to see next year, is if the massive mound at the top, was able to continue its depth down to the top of the last pitch, as that mid section "flat" year in and year out seems to be a primary melt out limiting issue.  Short of the lower pitch "S" turn about tower 3, they've got the "proper" depths figured out down low.

GREAT effort by K to really try and go for it and bring some serious late season swagger back to the Beast!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 27, 2015)

I'd be very surprised to see them blow any deeper than this year.  They put forth an incredible effort and ran into one of the warmest Mays in recent memory.  Normal year and Superstar would've made it well into June.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 27, 2015)

Along the lines of What Dr. Jeff is saying, I think they should consider blowing more stockpiles on the flatter section.


----------



## Puck it (May 27, 2015)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Along the lines of What Dr. Jeff is saying, I think they should consider blowing more stockpiles on the flatter section.


Change the drainage pattern would help too.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 27, 2015)

drjeff said:


> What would be nice to see next year, is if the massive mound at the top, was able to continue its depth down to the top of the last pitch, as that mid section "flat" year in and year out seems to be a primary melt out limiting issue.  Short of the lower pitch "S" turn about tower 3, they've got the "proper" depths figured out down low.
> 
> GREAT effort by K to really try and go for it and bring some serious late season swagger back to the Beast!





jimmywilson69 said:


> Along the lines of What Dr. Jeff is saying, I think they should consider blowing more stockpiles on the flatter section.


I think they blew as much as they could in that section. Having been there when they made their final push the snow was as high as the towers on the guns. The guns couldn't blow over the top of the mounds that formed anymore. Only way they could make more snow in that section is either to extend the towers higher or drag portable guns to the top of the mounds & blow from there, similar to what they did with the mound at the top.


----------



## mister moose (May 27, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> I think they blew as much as they could in that section. Having been there when they made their final push the snow was as high as the towers on the guns. The guns couldn't blow over the top of the mounds that formed anymore. Only way they could make more snow in that section is either to extend the towers higher or drag portable guns to the top of the mounds & blow from there, similar to what they did with the mound at the top.



Not at all.  The snow was nowhere near as high  the towers.   And should that ever be an issue, you  angle the groomer blade and doze it off away from the guns.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 27, 2015)

mister moose said:


> Not at all.  The snow was nowhere near as high  the towers.   And should that ever be an issue, you  angle the groomer blade and doze it off away from the guns.


Those new guns don't have the throw of the old guns. Yes the guns couldn't blow over the top anymore. Saw it with my own eyes.


----------



## Newpylong (May 27, 2015)

Page 1 of this thread shows the depths mid-trail no where near the top of the towers.


----------



## dlague (May 27, 2015)

By June 1st - if they go for it (which I doubt)  the hike down will be greater than the hike up.  The flatter section on SS will be gone after tomorrow!


----------



## Jcb890 (May 27, 2015)

A general Superstar question - is it always moguls top-to-bottom or is it only due to it being spring and not wanting to groom the moguls down?


----------



## sugarbushskier (May 27, 2015)

Here's a strange thought - What would happen if K planted a few trees (pines/spruce etc.) around that middle section to buffer sunshine in the spring and maintain the snow depth? It wouldn't be a true "glade", but could add some character to the trail and maintain snow for the spring. 

 Just a 85 degree May day thought.


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2015)

mister moose said:


> Not at all.  The snow was nowhere near as high  the towers.   And should that ever be an issue, you  angle the groomer blade and doze it off away from the guns.




Exactly!!  And it's not like when they were going for the final push that they were looking for 100% pure quality snow where they'd want to let it drain out a bit before putting a cat on it.

The Snow Logic's that they were using are in essence a game changer gun with how little air they use, so that gives the mountain ops folks a much more cost effective option to make snow, even the massive amount of snow they put on SS!

Kudo's to Mike S and the whole crew at K for really going for it!!

I will be curious to see next season, if they alter their strategy a bit about how much and where they'll make snow, especially given that with some of the modern terrain mapping GPS equipment in the cats they can get a very accurate reading of how much snow was piled where and then correlate that with how the melt out went!

I hope that the weather folks have over shot their temp estimates for the next few days and that Monday happens with more white than mud brown on SS!


----------



## steamboat1 (May 27, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> A general Superstar question - is it always moguls top-to-bottom or is it only due to it being spring and not wanting to groom the moguls down?


Generally they groom it regularly during the season. By regularly I mean every few days although they'll sometimes groom it more often.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 27, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Generally they groom it regularly during the season. By regularly I mean every few days although they'll sometimes groom it more often.



Ah.  Either way, I thought it was a fun and interesting trail.  Had a blast on Friday from 9-1.  I was shocked to see how big the moguls had gotten and how deep/chewed up the troughs were by 1 on Friday.


----------



## Watatic Skier (May 27, 2015)

sugarbushskier said:


> Here's a strange thought - What would happen if K planted a few trees (pines/spruce etc.) around that middle section to buffer sunshine in the spring and maintain the snow depth? It wouldn't be a true "glade", but could add some character to the trail and maintain snow for the spring.
> 
> Just a 85 degree May day thought.



unless it was a substantial tree island they would never survive the snow making


----------



## ss20 (May 27, 2015)

sugarbushskier said:


> Here's a strange thought - What would happen if K planted a few trees (pines/spruce etc.) around that middle section to buffer sunshine in the spring and maintain the snow depth? It wouldn't be a true "glade", but could add some character to the trail and maintain snow for the spring.
> 
> Just a 85 degree May day thought.



Individual trees wouldn't last a season.  I've heard that before the Canyon Quad was put in Big Dipper was a real glade.  Then after they added width on Big Dipper the trees started falling one by one to the mess that it is now.  Superstar is equally as wide and with snowmaking+grooming nearly everyday in the regular season trees won't stand a chance.  

The best trail would be something very narrow, facing north, with a stream nearby.  Superstar is triple the width it should be to keep good snow.  But come May it needs the width to support all the traffic it receives.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 27, 2015)

ss20 said:


> The best trail would be something very narrow, facing north, with a stream nearby.


Skyelark & Superstar fit that bill before the lift but lacked elevation & snowmaking. Downdraft & Cascade had long proven to be a better alternative for snow preservation. 30 ft. of snow on Cascade or Downdraft  with the old mid station would likely have lasted longer. It's all good though, kudo's to Mike & Jeff for making it this far.


----------



## shpride (May 27, 2015)

Since the "S" sticks around so long they should put in a lift that only goes up that section.


----------



## dlague (May 27, 2015)

Even if it is a poma lift.


----------



## joshua segal (May 28, 2015)

dlague said:


> Even if it is a poma lift.


What's wrong with a poma? 

Seriously though, 2-points:
1. A poma track is almost impossible to maintain late season.
2. Killington is not a charity intent on supporting a few late season skiers, most of whom have season passes and are not generating a lot of cash flow.  I doubt any business manager could justify the cost of any lift for such a limited market.  That was the beauty of the loading mid-station on the old Killington double.  Skiing Cascade from the summit to the mid-station allowed for the following advantages
a. A 3800' base elevation which held snow much better than Superstar.
b. The ability to access the summit as well as skiing with one lift.
c. The ability to run the tourist/gawker/trail-bike trips to the summit concurrently.
---
Unfortunately, there is no configuration on the mountain that currently supports this "perfect spring skiing" setup, so we'll just have to settle for Superstar!


----------



## skiadikt (May 28, 2015)

big time kudos to k for the effort they put in. thought the whole thing has been very well played. hopefully it paid off both in fannies in the seats and marketing and will enable them going forward to continue pushing for june because we know management in park city would as soon see the mtn shut down mid-april.

agree with mr segal that supe isn't the ideal setup. maintaining snow down to a 2500' base elevation is madness and we love k for it's commitment to madness. going forward it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see where the "problems" lay. they need to run that 20-25 snow depth they layed down on the headwall on that flat middle section. i remember in the old daze a snow stake was located near the high road cutover and had base depths reaching that 20-25ft.


----------



## rtjcbrown (May 28, 2015)

I would love to see how Sugarbush would make out if they tried running the Summit lift at North, and ski from the mid station up.

Have to believe that is one of the more ideal setups


----------



## xwhaler (May 28, 2015)

rtjcbrown said:


> I would love to see how Sugarbush would make out if they tried running the Summit lift at North, and ski from the mid station up.
> 
> Have to believe that is one of the more ideal setups


I agree, especially with Food and Beverage for extra $ right there as well.
Saddleback Kennebago quad/Yurt at base would also be a great option if they could bury Tightline/Supervisor as the mtn faces north and holds snow better than anywhere else in New England due to few thaw/freeze events.

The issue would be downloading though so probably a non starter.

And of course Cannon running the upper quad with uploading/downloading on the Tram could be pretty awesome.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2015)

rtjcbrown said:


> I would love to see how Sugarbush would make out if they tried running the Summit lift at North, and ski from the mid station up.
> 
> Have to believe that is one of the more ideal setups



They've done it in the past.  It's probably been 10 years though.  Doubt we will ever see it again unfortunately.


----------



## Domeskier (May 28, 2015)

skiadikt said:


> big time kudos to k for the effort they put in. thought the whole thing has been very well played. hopefully it paid off both in fannies in the seats and marketing and will enable them going forward to continue pushing for june because we know management in park city would as soon see the mtn shut down mid-april.



+1.  I got in 9 days at K since the second weekend of April (which, by way of comparison, is more than half my days for the entire season) and fully intend to purchase the spring pass next year if it looks like there will be a repeat of this season.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2015)

http://m.killington.com/site/mountain/webcam/golf.html

Going fast!  Bummer


----------



## Newpylong (May 28, 2015)

Yup 6/1 is a bust. Sucks. So close!


----------



## Jcb890 (May 28, 2015)

What a bummer.  I'm glad I went last Friday!


----------



## Puck it (May 28, 2015)

Toast!!!!!!!!!!!  And the snowmaking window does not look promising.


----------



## joshua segal (May 28, 2015)

rtjcbrown said:


> I would love to see how Sugarbush would make out if they tried running the Summit lift at North, and ski from the mid station up.
> 
> Have to believe that is one of the more ideal setups



Deadheadskier suggested that it's probably been 10 years since Sugarbush North made a push for late spring skiing.  While he is right, I am unaware of any effort of Sugarbush (or Sugarbush North - aka "Glen Ellen") to compete seriously for "last to close" honors within the last 10 or even 20 years.  However, in the late 60's Glen Ellen had a summit chair with a loading mid-station - and they did make a serious effort to compete with Killington for last-to-close.  

Spring skiing can often be a last minute call, based on weather and other factors.  Hence, day-trippers become a more important market than the vacationers on which destination resorts thrive.  The extra 45 minutes to Glen Ellen (over Killington) made Glen Ellen non-competitive in the late-season market.  They dropped out of that market and while they still run pretty late (typically first week of May), they are not the last. (Even in the years that Killington dropped out of the last-to-close market, Bretton Woods and Sugarloaf were the winners, not Sugarbush.)


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 28, 2015)

Eye on the Sky weather guy this morning said the May is a top 10 warmest on their record books. Very strong effort by K to make it to June. Alas the hot winds were too much.


----------



## Newpylong (May 28, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Deadheadskier suggested that it's probably been 10 years since Sugarbush North made a push for late spring skiing.  While he is right, I am unaware of any effort of Sugarbush (or Sugarbush North - aka "Glen Ellen") to compete seriously for "last to close" honors within the last 10 or even 20 years.  However, in the late 60's Glen Ellen had a summit chair with a loading mid-station - and they did make a serious effort to compete with Killington for last-to-close.
> 
> Spring skiing can often be a last minute call, based on weather and other factors.  Hence, day-trippers become a more important market than the vacationers on which destination resorts thrive.  The extra 45 minutes to Glen Ellen (over Killington) made Glen Ellen non-competitive in the late-season market.  They dropped out of that market and while they still run pretty late (typically first week of May), they are not the last. (Even in the years that Killington dropped out of the last-to-close market, Bretton Woods and Sugarloaf were the winners, not Sugarbush.)



I went back in trail maps to 1968 and I could not find any reference to a mid station on the old Summit double at Ellen. Are you sure this existed? At around 3500 feet rope length and 1,000 vertical with high elevation as is I don't see why they would bother with a mid station.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 28, 2015)

It's official, Killington will not be opening again this season.


----------



## chuckstah (May 28, 2015)

Sucks, but no surprise. Hopefully its a nice day for a walk up the S.


----------



## Tin (May 28, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> It's official, Killington will not be opening again this season.




Thunderstorms really killed it in 48 hours...


----------



## Jcb890 (May 28, 2015)

Is it winter yet?  This heat sucks!


----------



## Puck it (May 28, 2015)

Tin said:


> Thunderstorms really killed it in 48 hours...


I think I could find a way to ski it.


----------



## catsup948 (May 28, 2015)

Tin said:


> Thunderstorms really killed it in 48 hours...



Wow! Amazing how fast it goes.  Those thunderstorms were wicked yesterday.


----------



## Tin (May 28, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I think I could find a way to ski it.



On your GoPeo video you needed an oxygen mask after bumping half way down Baron's. Now you want to hike up SS? :lol:


----------



## Jcb890 (May 28, 2015)

Someone should get up there with a sled and see if they can make it down all the way through the mud and grass as well.


----------



## Puck it (May 28, 2015)

Tin said:


> On your GoPeo video you needed an oxygen mask after bumping half way down Baron's. Now you want to hike up SS? :lol:


That huffing was at the end of a long day and the fourth time down it.  SKI OFFFFFFFF!!!!!


----------



## Jcb890 (May 28, 2015)

Puck it said:


> That huffing was at the end of a long day and the fourth time down it.  SKI OFFFFFFFF!!!!!



I just came across this picture of Puck It:


----------



## joshua segal (May 28, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> I went back in trail maps to 1968 and I could not find any reference to a mid station on the old Summit double at Ellen. Are you sure this existed? At around 3500 feet rope length and 1,000 vertical with high elevation as is I don't see why they would bother with a mid station.


You might be right. Memories from 50 years ago can be fuzzy.  I checked the newenglanhistory.com website and their maps don't say one way or the other.  Even so, starting at 3000' (compared with Killington's 3800' [mid-station elev.]) is probably only a net of a 1 degree dis-advantage when you add the extra distance north for Mt. Ellen.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> You might be right. Memories from 50 years ago can be fuzzy.  I checked the newenglanhistory.com website and their maps don't say one way or the other.  Even so, starting at 3000' (compared with Killington's 3800' [mid-station elev.]) is probably only a net of a 1 degree dis-advantage when you add the extra distance north for Mt. Ellen.



We're splitting hairs here Joshua, but I think you're off by a good bit on that 3800 number.   Upper Cascade down to the old double mid station had a good deal more vertical than 400 feet.  By comparison, the Northridge pod at Killington has 587 feet of vertical.  From the top of the K double down to the K mid-station offered a good bit longer of a run in vertical than what you get off of the Glades chair.


----------



## joshua segal (May 28, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> We're splitting hairs here Joshua, but I think you're off by a good bit on that 3800 number.   Upper Cascade down to the old double mid station had a good deal more vertical than 400 feet.  By comparison, the Northridge pod at Killington has 587 feet of vertical.  From the top of the K double down to the K mid-station offered a good bit longer of a run in vertical than what you get off of the Glades chair.


You're right.  The mid-station was a hair over a 600' vertical run - and my off-hand calculation was based on a dyslexic 4421 as opposed to more close to correct 4241 that Killington touts.


----------



## skiadikt (May 28, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> You're right.  The mid-station was a hair over a 600' vertical run - and my off-hand calculation was based on a dyslexic 4421 as opposed to more close to correct 4241 that Killington touts.



the 4241 is the actual summit. think the gondi unloads at about 4100' so a hair over 600' vertical puts the old mid-station (as well as the glades chair base around 3450-3500'.


----------



## joshua segal (May 28, 2015)

skiadikt said:


> the 4241 is the actual summit. think the gondi unloads at about 4100' so a hair over 600' vertical puts the old mid-station (as well as the glades chair base around 3450-3500'.



If so, the only advantage (perhaps 0.5 degrees) that Killington has Glen Ellen is location!


----------



## AdironRider (May 28, 2015)

And the clientel to support an extended season. 

And a better snowmaking system. 

And IMO, better terrain.


----------



## Cornhead (May 28, 2015)

I had a feeling this week's weather would be K's death knell. I've been making the pilgrimage every weekend for the last five, and was always amazed how much snow loss had occurred from one weekend to the next. I guess I shouldn't be, it is almost Summer after all.

I've skied on Memorial Day Weekend once before, but not with the benefit of a ride to the top. The fact that K provided a continuous path of snow from the top to the bottom of the quad, at least for ⅔ of the weekend, was quite impressive, kudos. Here's to making it to June 1st and beyond in 2016. I'll have fond memories of my late Spring turns until I'm back hiking the stairway next Fall.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 28, 2015)

Agreed.  Killington gets my respect.  Lots of people in this thread thought that June 1 was a sure thing.  The lesson here is that Mother Nature gets the last word.  


.


----------



## yeggous (May 28, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> I had a feeling this week's weather would be K's death knell. I've been making the pilgrimage every weekend for the last five, and was always amazed how much snow loss had occurred from one weekend to the next. I guess I shouldn't be, it is almost Summer after all.
> 
> I've skied on Memorial Day Weekend once before, but not with the benefit of a ride to the top. The fact that K provided a continuous path of snow from the top to the bottom of the quad, at least for ⅔ of the weekend, was quite impressive, kudos. Here's to making it to June 1st and beyond in 2016. I'll have fond memories of my late Spring turns until I'm back hiking the stairway next Fall.



Have fun with those stairs. Did it once and never again so long as there are other options. I'll be at Sunday River, Wildcat, or Bretton Woods.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## AdironRider (May 28, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Agreed.  Killington gets my respect.  Lots of people in this thread thought that June 1 was a sure thing.  The lesson here is that Mother Nature gets the last word.
> 
> 
> .



Wasn't it over 90 degrees like a week ago back there? Impressive run regardless of the weather. 200 day season is pretty kickass no matter how you slice it.


----------



## dlague (May 28, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> I had a feeling this week's weather would be K's death knell. I've been making the pilgrimage every weekend for the last five, and was always amazed how much snow loss had occurred from one weekend to the next. I guess I shouldn't be, it is almost Summer after all.
> 
> I've skied on Memorial Day Weekend once before, but not with the benefit of a ride to the top. The fact that K provided a continuous path of snow from the top to the bottom of the quad, at least for ⅔ of the weekend, was quite impressive, kudos. Here's to making it to June 1st and beyond in 2016. I'll have fond memories of my late Spring turns until I'm back hiking the stairway next Fall.





VTKilarney said:


> Agreed.  Killington gets my respect.  Lots of people in this thread thought that June 1 was a sure thing.  The lesson here is that Mother Nature gets the last word.
> 
> 
> .



I called it after hearing that walking was required on Monday and seeing liquid snow and a blow torch in the forecast.  At least we were all hopeful.  I skied the latest in a season ever this year.  Definitely have respect for k town.  There are others who could try the same stuff but are too far from NY to make it worth while.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 28, 2015)

dlague said:


> There are others who could try the same stuff but are too far from NY to make it worth while.


Don't forget those Joey's from New Jersey.

Absolutely ruin the place.


----------



## yeggous (May 28, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Don't forget those Joey's from New Jersey.
> 
> Absolutely ruin the place.



Couldn't agree more. It's a comparable (or shorter) drive for me to get to K-Mart, but I avoid it because of that crowd.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (May 28, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Couldn't agree more. It's a comparable (or shorter) drive for me to get to K-Mart, but I avoid it because of that crowd.


Good to hear.

Less Massholes the better.


----------



## Newpylong (May 29, 2015)

AdironRider said:


> And the clientel to support an extended season.
> 
> And a better snowmaking system.
> 
> And IMO, better terrain.



If we are talking about early season the only advantage is clientele.

Sugarbush would be able to put just as much snow in marginal temps on Upper FIS and Rim Run as Killington on Rime/Reason/Upper East fall and there would not be walking.

Terrain on Summit Quad vs North Ridge is exponentially better and more plentiful. 5 distinctly trails with snowmaking from inter to expert that actually have character.

Of course, they would have to want to do this.


----------



## Newpylong (May 29, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Have fun with those stairs. Did it once and never again so long as there are other options. I'll be at Sunday River, Wildcat, or Bretton Woods.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Well, you won't be at any of those except Sunday River that early.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2015)

Bretton Woods and Wildcat were both open last year (Wildcat top to bottom) while you still needed to use the stairwell at Killington.   I think K probably beat them to be open by a week, but not much more than that.


----------



## joshua segal (May 29, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Bretton Woods and Wildcat were both open last year (Wildcat top to bottom) while you still needed to use the stairwell at Killington.   I think K probably beat them to be open by a week, but not much more than that.


I consider the stairway to be a positive.  With the limited open terrain, I think that the stairway keeps the crowds on a relatively small pod to manageable (although I was told that the lift line was close to a half-hour on the first open weekend).   But for me, the criterion is simple: Killington: 2hr. drive; BW: 3 hrs.; Wildcat: almost 4 hrs.  The stairway (I was told) cost $60K.  Chris Nyberg was quoting as saying, that they made it all back and more the first season it was open.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2015)

It is a positive.  It gets them open earlier and you're right, it keeps the crowd down compared to the old days of Upper Cascade off the double.  I'm sure they've had an excellent ROI.  No one was arguing against those factors.

It's 2.5 hours to Killington or Bretton Woods for me.  I normally ski Killington early season.  This year I opted for Bretton Woods.  The two top to bottom trails they had open early season were the better option than Glades area terrain at Killington.  Longer runs, more vertical, no walking.  $19 a ticket. no brainer

Glad people have choices


----------



## machski (May 29, 2015)

The advantage to the walkway is Killington can open and be fairly sure they can stay open up on that pod and ride out most warm weather that can happen early season.  Same with SR on T2, the difference is SR will only operate weekends until TTB where Killington opens continuous.  Any talk of moving late season off SS is nuts.  Elevation does not matter too much given the only skiable section is the lowest elevation on the trail right now.  Has to be a combination of drainage on the trail, base depth and angle to the sun given how the melt out occurs.


----------



## Cornhead (May 29, 2015)

Just remember to bring your lunch with you, I went hungry because I didn't want to hike the stairs twice.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 29, 2015)

Pretty sure this is where the mid unload was.This 1994 Google Earth is pretty low res but I believe its just to the left of this marker.That would make about 700 vert.


----------



## Newpylong (May 29, 2015)

It was there, just before lower Cascade peeled off, and just after where you could hop over and get on from Upper Downdraft.


----------



## dlague (May 29, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Just remember to bring your lunch with you, I went hungry because I didn't want to hike the stairs twice.



Been there done that!  The first year we skied there early season, they were cooking burgers and hotdogs at the lift and we did not have any cash.  Now we bring a pack and leave it on the ground at the top of Canyon Quad including adult beverages!  We have only done the early season gig 4 times and learned from the first experience.  However, on time we skied on October 30th and were able to poach trails to the base.


----------



## dlague (May 29, 2015)

Gotta hand it to these two,  and there will probably be more,  for getting it while it lasts.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 29, 2015)

That looks like better coverage than I expected compared to those photos from yesterday.


----------



## catsup948 (May 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> Gotta hand it to these two,  and there will probably be more,  for getting it while it lasts.
> 
> View attachment 16973



Doesn't look to bad.  Could be worth lapping the bottom patch.


----------



## skiadikt (May 29, 2015)

k opened on monday nov 3 on the north ridge (glades) pod with the stairs and went t-t-b on sat nov 15.

for those who missed it, after they installed the k1, for a few years they used trucks to move skiers back & forth to the north ridge. here's a video i made back in '98 documenting that madness. this was saturday october 24. they shut it down the following day.


----------



## yeggous (May 29, 2015)

skiadikt said:


> k opened on monday nov 3 on the north ridge (glades) pod with the stairs and went t-t-b on sat nov 15.
> 
> for those who missed it, after they installed the k1, for a few years they used trucks to move skiers back & forth to the north ridge. here's a video i made back in '98 documenting that madness. this was saturday october 24. they shut it down the following day.



Yes, I remember you poor souls were still hiking the stairs to wait in line to ride the triple. Meanwhile in New Hampshire we were running express quads with no lines a week before Killington opened to the bottom.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (May 29, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Just remember to bring your lunch with you, I went hungry because I didn't want to hike the stairs twice.



There is a food stand open early season at the base of the NRT. Burgers, dogs, snacks & even beer are served.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 29, 2015)

skiadikt said:


> for those who missed it, after they installed the k1, for a few years they used trucks to move skiers back & forth to the north ridge


Pretty sure Sugarbush did the same thing for a couple of years trucking people up to the Heavens Gate chair early season.


----------



## Cornhead (May 29, 2015)

Plattekill had mule skiing on St Paddy's day a couple yrs ago, got off the triple, loaded your skis onto a rack mounted on a utility ATV, got a ride to the top of Blockbuster, pretty cool.


----------



## Not Sure (May 29, 2015)

If...... You still want turns....Tucks and Snowfield still surviving.


----------



## dlague (May 29, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> There is a food stand open early season at the base of the NRT. Burgers, dogs, snacks & even beer are served.



Not this past season.  We skied there early season and there was no food stand in place.


----------



## dlague (May 29, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> That looks like better coverage than I expected compared to those photos from yesterday.



Above the lower section on the flats it is shot!


----------



## dlague (May 29, 2015)

skiadikt said:


> k opened on monday nov 3 on the north ridge (glades) pod with the stairs and went t-t-b on sat nov 15.
> 
> for those who missed it, after they installed the k1, for a few years they used trucks to move skiers back & forth to the north ridge. here's a video i made back in '98 documenting that madness. this was saturday october 24. they shut it down the following day.



Wow they opened that up with fairly thin coverage too!


----------



## Puck it (May 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> Not this past season.  We skied there early season and there was no food stand in place.


 It was there this year.  Not the first week but the second week.  I saw it.


----------



## dlague (May 29, 2015)

Puck it said:


> It was there this year.  Not the first week but the second week.  I saw it.



Was there on the 11th of November (weekday) and NADA!


----------



## skiadikt (May 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> Wow they opened that up with fairly thin coverage too!



yeah essentially "painted" the trail. only rime. that was day 3 then they had to close.


----------



## catsup948 (May 29, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Yes, I remember you poor souls were still hiking the stairs to wait in line to ride the triple. Meanwhile in New Hampshire we were running express quads with no lines a week before Killington opened to the bottom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Skiing is skiing.  Most people would rather do a shorter drive to hike stairs.  Killington has a market on early and late season skiing.  I personally will go there early and late because it's a day trip for me.


----------



## Puck it (May 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> Was there on the 11th of November (weekday) and NADA!


I was there on Friday and the hot dog sled was there.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 29, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Yes, I remember you poor souls were still hiking the stairs to wait in line to ride the triple. Meanwhile in New Hampshire we were running express quads with no lines a week before Killington opened to the bottom.



And K was open 3 weeks or longer this spring than any NH area.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 29, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I was there on Friday and the hot dog sled was there.



I think they leave it there permanently now although it's only open early season. Pico also put one in at the base of the Summit chair that was open most weekends this winter.


----------



## Puck it (May 29, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> I think they leave it there permanently now although it's only open early season. Pico also put one in at the base of the Summit chair that was open most weekends this winter.


No there at the end of the season


----------



## steamboat1 (May 29, 2015)

Puck it said:


> No there at the end of the season



Don't want to get I pissing match but I'm pretty sure it was.


----------



## dlague (May 29, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Skiing is skiing.  Most people would rather do a shorter drive to hike stairs.  Killington has a market on early and late season skiing.  I personally will go there early and late because it's a day trip for me.



Ditto!  Then again most of Vermont and New Hampshire are driving distance for me.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 29, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Wildcat: almost 4 hrs.



How does it take you almost 4 hours to get to Wildcat?  I live fairly close to you, and it takes me 2.5 hours.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Quietman (May 29, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> How does it take you almost 4 hours to get to Wildcat?  I live fairly close to you, and it takes me 2.5 hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Really Joshua, you must be a very careful driver!  I can make it to SR in just over 3 hours.


----------



## Newpylong (May 29, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Yes, I remember you poor souls were still hiking the stairs to wait in line to ride the triple. Meanwhile in New Hampshire we were running express quads with no lines a week before Killington opened to the bottom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



There were no stairs in 1998.


----------



## yeggous (May 29, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> There were no stairs in 1998.



I may have to join you at the Zoomer Bar next year. I'm not sure how often I could make it. I'll be skiing the Granite Pass and Valley Pass next year.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> There were no stairs in 1998.



???  He was talking about last season.  

Early November last season, Bretton Woods and Wildcat were both skiing ttb off HSQ when Killington still required a stairwell.


----------



## Cornhead (May 29, 2015)

Living West of Killington, I'll take the stairs for WROD turns, thank you. I just realized, thanks to K I've been sliding on snow 7 of the last 12 months, pretty cool. 

I'm considering taking a fortune cookie's advice for the first time in my life. 

A-basin, extended season?


----------



## chuckstah (May 29, 2015)

A- basin announced one additional weekend so far, June 12, 13 and 14. Hopefully more to come. If they run til July 4th weekend, a bit of a stretch, I'll consider it. Never have gotten lift served in July.


----------



## Cornhead (May 29, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> A- basin announced one additional weekend so far, June 12, 13 and 14. Hopefully more to come. If they run til July 4th weekend, a bit of a stretch, I'll consider it. Never have gotten lift served in July.



I know they've been open on July 4th in the past. Should've made a trip earlier in May, I guess they were 100℅ open recently, East Wall, and Pali, they got 50" in May.

Are you hiking for turns Monday at K?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2015)

I skied A Basin on July 4th 1993.  Wild day.  It was 75 degrees at 10Am and then by 10PM it was 30 degrees up in Montezuma (town not bowl) with several inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## chuckstah (May 29, 2015)

The latest I have skied there was June 14-16 2004 I believe. One of the days was a pow day, and It snowed a couple inches in Breckenridge where we were staying.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 29, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I skied A Basin on July 4th 1993.  Wild day.  It was 75 degrees at 10Am and then by 10PM it was 30 degrees up in Montezuma (town not bowl) with several inches of snow on the ground.



I hear that back in 1995 they were open until August. Pretty wild


----------



## Newpylong (May 30, 2015)

yeggous said:


> I may have to join you at the Zoomer Bar next year. I'm not sure how often I could make it. I'll be skiing the Granite Pass and Valley Pass next year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



What is the Zoomer Bar and do you have me mistaken for someone else?


----------



## Newpylong (May 30, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> ???  He was talking about last season.
> 
> Early November last season, Bretton Woods and Wildcat were both skiing ttb off HSQ when Killington still required a stairwell.



I can see that now, the post he replied to was mostly about past early season practices at Killington.

I don't have a horse in the game either way I haven't skied in November in years.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 30, 2015)

Zoomer bar = Puck It's truck.   Always parked at the base of the Zoomer chair.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 30, 2015)

And the Zoomer bar has to do with Killington skiing into June how?


----------



## JDMRoma (May 30, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> And the Zoomer bar has to do with Killington skiing into June how?



If K was open June 1st the zoomed bar would be taking road trip !
The FJ knows it's way to K quiet well !



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jun 1, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> If K was open June 1st the zoomed bar would be taking road trip !
> The FJ knows it's way to K quiet well !



Yup!

BTW I saw someone earning their turns this morning at K!  That person was skiing down and I watched his/her run.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 1, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> If K was open June 1st the zoomed bar would be taking road trip !
> The FJ knows it's way to K quiet well !
> 
> 
> ...


Boo YA!!!!


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 1, 2015)

No interest in the Zoomer Bar, now the Zoomer Amsterdam Coffee House, is another story.


----------



## mbedle (Jun 1, 2015)

This has probably been asked a million times already, but why don't they keep the north ridge area open this time of year? Looks like decent coverage up there and its the place they always start at in the fall.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2015)

You'd have to operate two lifts, shovel out the stairwell, there are no umbrella bars / places to party.  Not to mention the Superstar terrain pod is far more compelling terrain than North Ridge.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Both the Canyon quad (which accesses North Ridge terrain) & Snowdon quad ran the first weekend of May in addition to the Superstar HSQ. Not to shabby in my book.

What did Cannon have open that weekend?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2015)

State run.  Closes 3rd weekend in April.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 1, 2015)

So does Stowe & it has nothing to do with the state. Pretty sure there were lots of others that closed that weekend that are not state run.

The K-1 gondola was still running the last weekend of April (1 week later) in addition to Snowdon & Superstar chairs. Woods & natural snow trails were even still in play.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2015)

What's your point?

Everybody know this.  Killington does a fantastic job with their spring skiing product.  Longest season in the east. It's a great thing.

I simply answered mbedle's question as to why North Ridge isn't the late season play for Killington.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 1, 2015)

They operate more than one lift late season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm aware.  The very end it is just the Superstar chair though.  Can't recall a closing weekend since the double went away where they had more than just the one chair.

As a K regular, would you not agree that between the terrain, the umbrella bars and the ability to do it all on one lift that the Superstar terrain pod makes the most sense currently for their spring product?   Also, I don't think you'd get the same enthusiasm for people hiking those stairs in the spring as you do in the fall.


----------



## dlague (Jun 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> State run.  Closes 3rd weekend in April.



And it does not matter how much snow there is.  Last day they were almost 100% open on the original Cannon side.  Easily could have made it into May.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Can't recall a closing weekend where they had more than one lift running even when it was only the double (mid-station up).


----------



## skiadikt (Jun 2, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm aware.  The very end it is just the Superstar chair though.  Can't recall a closing weekend since the double went away where they had more than just the one chair.
> 
> As a K regular, would you not agree that between the terrain, the umbrella bars and the ability to do it all on one lift that the Superstar terrain pod makes the most sense currently for their spring product?   Also, I don't think you'd get the same enthusiasm for people hiking those stairs in the spring as you do in the fall.



between all that you mentioned and the way it services a very active tailgating scene, clearly the superstar pod makes the most sense. you wouldn't get that scene in the north ridge or upper downdraft (which was where the late skiing originally was). i'm pretty sure they switched from downdraft to superstar, the first season the supe chair ran.


----------



## zyk (Jun 2, 2015)

Umbrella bars.  Provides another revenue stream.

Not sure how common this is, but my wife, a non skier, will accompany me on a nice day just to watch and enjoy the party.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jun 2, 2015)

Looks like that skier is back today.


----------



## skiadikt (Jun 2, 2015)

zyk said:


> Umbrella bars.  Provides another revenue stream.
> 
> Not sure how common this is, but my wife, a non skier, will accompany me on a nice day just to watch and enjoy the party.



exactly. having it out of sight on the top wouldn't create the scene/event it's become.


----------



## machski (Jun 2, 2015)

skiadikt said:


> between all that you mentioned and the way it services a very active tailgating scene, clearly the superstar pod makes the most sense. you wouldn't get that scene in the north ridge or upper downdraft (which was where the late skiing originally was). i'm pretty sure they switched from downdraft to superstar, the first season the supe chair ran.



When the Superstar Chair went in, that pod was redesigned with the "new" Superstar and late season stacked base in mind


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 2, 2015)

Hiked for a couple of runs this afternoon. The "S" was still skiable nonstop, with about 5 feet of grass skiing in the middle. Good for another few days maybe, with more thin sections by the hour. Pretty foggy, but no rain.


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 2, 2015)

Way to get after late earn your turns chuckStah!  I'm hanging out on the coast kayaking, so I have to ski vicariously thru you die-hards.


----------



## dlague (Jun 2, 2015)

I have been seeing a few people earning their turns.  Nice to see someone on here doing it.


----------



## Zand (Jun 7, 2015)

3 little patches left. Amazing how fast it went in the past week even with cold weather.


----------

